# SSOTM May 2020 Freestyle



## mattwalt

Freestyle challenge this month. Anything can be done.

Only can submit same design style one. Unless its the same frame but modified.
Frame must be completed during the month. And not be displayed anywhere else before.


----------



## 31610

Wow this going to be interesting to say the least ;-)


----------



## mattwalt

Yeah - not looking forward to the judging 

The level of work by a fairly large percentage of members - and I expect a wide range of kinds...


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Excellent!! I've got something unfinished on the Makery Bench right now. It is inspired by another piece that I have seen here and took a screenshot of about a year ago. Let the games begin!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M.

Anything can be done

*Shouldn't you include a caveat about fingers and toes, and the ring in your nose? Remember the epic brouhaha a while back - people had online nervous breakdowns and a few were banned over a couple of digits. There were impassioned speeches, fireworks, and hand wringing (figuratively) ... actually, it was way more entertaining than any of the drivel on TV. Never mind.*


----------



## mattwalt

Lol. I remember it well. They are welcome to post 'those' sorts of frames. However entries must be safely shootable. Even if entered not banded.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Alfred E.M. said:


> Anything can be done
> 
> *Shouldn't you include a caveat about fingers and toes, and the ring in your nose? Remember the epic brouhaha a while back - people had online nervous breakdowns and a few were banned over a couple of digits. There were impassioned speeches, fireworks, and hand wringing (figuratively) ... actually, it was way more entertaining than any of the drivel on TV. Never mind.*


Seems like I missed all the fun of the 'old days' on the Forum!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC

Count me in on this on. I got a nice pile of stuff ready for some assemblage too continue with my little monsters sling shot series.

Never Settle For Common


----------



## skarrd

Hmmm,This sounds like even more fun than the last one,I'm in


----------



## Covert5

I too have something unfinished and make an attempt!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

This thread has been eerily quiet. Unsettling is a word that comes to mind. Albeit it is only May 4th so I imagine that the majority of you makers are getting permission from your Commander in Chief to go out to the shop AGAIN and 'doodle' as my wife so quaintly assess my hobby and second love. In fact she had the AUDACITY to point out that some of my Slingshots look like they'd be better massage tools??!? Here is an example of my first attempt a couple of years ago to bring a treefork into a slingshot. It is a piece of very dead Mojave Desert Eucalyptus that is affectionately called my Angry Rooster. For the Judge (s) this is NOT my entry......it is now a massage tool as my thumb joints are too fried from old age, abuse, and too much doodling. This is just a fine example of what treacherous roads you are all on to win this May SSOTM!!! 























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

There is a certain uniqueness to that flip my friend. I wouldn't have thought that, but your wife has a point.


----------



## Covert5

LMAO!! I remember that one Mo!! That's the Dino hunter!!! That's a classical Mo right there!


----------



## mattwalt

Mo - One of your early expeditions wasn't it? Think it came with an add on guess this wood query. Fantastic bit of wood.

Reminds me... following on from Alfred's comments. Do remember this is a family friendly forum. Any inappropriate entries will be removed. As a builders competition entries should be made and not repurposed from what appendages nature provided you with directly and simply banded. At least not for this months entries.
I


----------



## SJAaz

Mo...You randy old rascal!! I think you have reached and then gone by your calling. If you could figure out how to put a battery in that thing, the world lies at your door!

What a guy you are. I love having you on the forum.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I cannot imagine how many times I wanted to cut that thing open and see what else is in there! What has stopped me is that Rooster on the mid-fork. I think I be unhappy if he dissappeared.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SJAaz said:


> Mo...You randy old rascal!! I think you have reached and then gone by your calling. If you could figure out how to put a battery in that thing, the world lies at your door!
> What a guy you are. I love having you on the forum.


Yo! Matt just laid out the Family Friendly Rule?!? Didja not get the memo???  Indeed there is business to be had with said invention, just not on THIS Forum!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

treeman said:


> There is a certain uniqueness to that flip my friend. I wouldn't have thought that, but your wife has a point.


She needs zero encouragement on the matter. I have already told her that I need her replace the word 'doodle' with the word 'create' and now she uses doodle in every other sentence!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Covert5 said:


> LMAO!! I remember that one Mo!! That's the Dino hunter!!! That's a classical Mo right there!


We got the Ogre's and the H.O.D.A.D's..... think there is room for the DinoHunter sling division?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Definatly a place for Dino-hunters,within this group


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> Definatly a place for Dino-hunters,within this group


Just no Dino Dingies please, as Mattwalt said......don't want to see something Mo that can't be unseen, lol.....sorry Mo, had to 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

MOJAVE MO said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mo...You randy old rascal!! I think you have reached and then gone by your calling. If you could figure out how to put a battery in that thing, the world lies at your door!
> What a guy you are. I love having you on the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo! Matt just laid out the Family Friendly Rule?!? Didja not get the memo???  Indeed there is business to be had with said invention, just not on THIS Forum!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I shall compose and stifle myself...Maybe


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definatly a place for Dino-hunters,within this group
> 
> 
> 
> Just no Dino Dingies please, as Mattwalt said......don't want to see something Mo that can't be unseen, lol.....sorry Mo, had to
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

No Worries SnS! However, I am into Multi-Purpose Frames right now. Overall it just makes sense. A couple of Screw-In Eyebolts on this HoneyBunny and this contest is over before it has begun!!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Mo... am I going to have to keep an eye out for suggestive elements in your work...

First a special repurposed frame come massage tool - now that... Sigh.

:angrymod:


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> Mo... am I going to have to keep an eye out for suggestive elements in your work...
> 
> First a special repurposed frame come massage tool - now that... Sigh.
> 
> :angrymod:


I think I need a nap. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

It would be helpful with this month's entries to explain the build. Materials used, build process - what you were going for etc.

With being a freestyle challenge nuances may be missed from the photos - so additional info may well sway the final decision.


----------



## NSFC

Ive been doodling in my studio everyday this month. Most of it for this competition. Ive got some good stuff happening, besides just enjoying working in the studio, creating, and shooting practice. I even beat my consecutive shot record today! I write this as a far warning that war is coming.

Good days, good shooting and good luck my friends.


----------



## Berkshire bred

Could have a crack at this, got the beginnings of a frame that I really should get to sorting out, cant say I haven't got the time.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Alright I am gonna be the first one out of the gate an introduce to you a Pain-in-the-Pocket Shooter that I have conceived out of a rejected piece of petrified dog crap.
You know what?? This thing stinks. I ain't showing it. It has potential for future revisions,but not even close for a SSOTM Competition! 
Sorry for the psych job! Here is a photo of my wife when I let her know that I am going back into the shop for an 'emergency' sling-build!! 









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

YEEOW! But hey, I love that sort of thing. She got a sister? Mother maybe? How about a great aunt?


----------



## flipgun

I see what you did there. I used to live with a wench that thought that anything longer than it is wide looks li ... BTW NSFC's tie is rather suspicious. :what:


----------



## SJAaz

NSFC said:


> Ive been doodling in my studio everyday this month. Most of it for this competition. Ive got some good stuff happening, besides just enjoying working in the studio, creating, and shooting practice. I even beat my consecutive shot record today! I write this as a far warning that war is coming.
> 
> Good days, good shooting and good luck my friends.


Pffftt...Bring it on big fella.


----------



## Tree Man

NSFC said:


> Ive been doodling in my studio everyday this month. Most of it for this competition. Ive got some good stuff happening, besides just enjoying working in the studio, creating, and shooting practice. I even beat my consecutive shot record today! I write this as a far warning that war is coming.
> 
> Good days, good shooting and good luck my friends.


Now wait a sssssecond. I have a little sssssomething I worked up. Ssssssstay tuned my friendssssss.


----------



## mattwalt

MOJAVE MO said:


> Alright I am gonna be the first one out of the gate an introduce to you a Pain-in-the-Pocket Shooter that I have conceived out of a rejected piece of petrified dog crap.
> You know what?? This thing stinks. I ain't showing it. It has potential for future revisions,but not even close for a SSOTM Competition!
> Sorry for the psych job! Here is a photo of my wife when I let her know that I am going back into the shop for an 'emergency' sling-build!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Darn Mo - never realised you know my wife...


----------



## NSFC

Going out hunting for some natural sling shot material for this build today, I could use some company like that girl in that outfit. I wouldnt need to carry my little saw. I wonder what kind of health insurance she has? Should I bring WD40/oil so that get up dose not squeak and scare any critters away?


----------



## 31610

Well my thinking rabbit came by today watching me build my frame for the month contest. He liking my work so far ????


----------



## flipgun

I've got a lil' something I'm knocked together while I think about what to do.


----------



## NSFC

That looks like some dinner, just some disassembly required. No instructions included.


----------



## 31610

She has babies under shed wrong time of year for rabbit haha . A old Scottish fella said u can eat rabbit with any month with a r in it so i have to hold off awhile .


----------



## Void

I am hoping to have something to show this month. I am struggling with limited space and limited tools. But making some progress none the less.

Good thinking Port Boy, bringing in a consultant.


----------



## NSFC

Port boy said:


> She has babies under shed wrong time of year for rabbit haha . A old Scottish fella said u can eat rabbit with any month with a r in it so i have to hold off awhile .


Yeah your right. nature has a balance that dosnt like to b e messed with. No babies should with out a mother. especially not on mothers day.She still looks delishious. I dont hunt hardly ever Its messy, especially when i have food in the fridge. But its good to think like a hunter and have that skill. Enjoy your day, and never settle for common, buddy.


----------



## flipgun

This is just a place holder until I get something better I was going through my stuff looking for an inspiration and in my box of Wishbones-to-be forks was one with a crook at the bottom; so I decided to use it while thinking about the Real entry.















Shot finger braced and when I do, the crook fits the curve of my palm and acts as a brace.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









I mentioned to Lady Flipgun the number of new faces here and she said,"well good. That means that some have not seen a Wishbone yet." So, here is a family portrait.









Thanx for lookin'! I'll be back before its over with something a lil' more ambitious..


----------



## mattwalt

Flipgun's Wishbones ... A classic.


----------



## NSFC

Port boy said:


> She has babies under shed wrong time of year for rabbit haha . A old Scottish fella said u can eat rabbit with any month with a r in it so i have to hold off awhile .


I wrote earlier today and its not here?! Nature has a beautiful balance that doesnt like to be messed with. I wouldnt want to make any orphan bunnies especially on mothers day. She does look delicious though. I rarely hunt its, too messy and kinda gross and im lazy. Why kill when I have easy to get good in the kitchen. but its good to think like a hunter and have the skills. Stay sharp buddy.


----------



## Catapults and Carving

flipgun said:


> This is just a place holder until I get something better I was going through my stuff looking for an inspiration and in my box of Wishbones-to-be forks was one with a crook at the bottom; so I decided to use it while thinking about the Real entry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0265.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0268.jpg
> Shot finger braced and when I do, the crook fits the curve of my palm and acts as a brace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0266.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0267.jpg
> I mentioned to Lady Flipgun the number of new faces here and she said,"well good. That means that some have not seen a Wishbone yet." So, here is a family portrait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0270.jpg
> 
> Strange you bought them up, Portboy introduced me to these just a couple of days ago! Nice work
> Thanx for lookin'! I'll be back before its over with something a lil' more ambitious..


----------



## MOJAVE MO

flipgun said:


> This is just a place holder until I get something better I was going through my stuff looking for an inspiration and in my box of Wishbones-to-be forks was one with a crook at the bottom; so I decided to use it while thinking about the Real entry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0265.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0268.jpg
> Shot finger braced and when I do, the crook fits the curve of my palm and acts as a brace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0266.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0267.jpg
> I mentioned to Lady Flipgun the number of new faces here and she said,"well good. That means that some have not seen a Wishbone yet." So, here is a family portrait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0270.jpg
> Thanx for lookin'! I'll be back before its over with something a lil' more ambitious..


You flipped me a couple of Fishbones back when I was an infant here on the Forum. My 80 year old PopsInLaw took a shine to one and stuffed it in his shaving case to take back home to Scotland. He takes that Wishbone on his 3mile walk every single morning, rain and shine!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

Thanx for telling me Mo! I've got those things scattered from California to Australia.


----------



## 31610

Ok I done an Epee has a 3mm black core with orange black 6mm g10 outside. Stainless tong tube with aluminum 4.7 mm rivet drilled out 3mm . Forks tips 20mm outside forks 84mm over all length 125 mm . I also made a g10 bead to tighten up lanyard. Was going to wait to post but Flip seems lonely ???? It’s a thumb brace frame works great ott for me but I am a little wild ttf not quite sure why the tubes I tie maybe little off not sure . Overall a cool frame I like it . Thanks for looking guys


----------



## flipgun

Fine piece of work! Way better than what I am butchering up.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Wow PB, got my vote ... wait, we don't get to vote.*


----------



## 31610

flipgun said:


> Fine piece of work! Way better than what I am butchering up.


Flip I know a nice wood frame will blow me out the water that's why I was trying to get a cool pic . Looking forward to seeing yours fella


----------



## Void

Nice one, Port Boy. I like the black/orange combo and looks like you did a real nice job.


----------



## 31610

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Wow PB, got my vote ... wait, we don't get to vote.*


Thanks


----------



## 31610

Void said:


> Nice one, Port Boy. I like the black/orange combo and looks like you did a real nice job.


it turned out ok I had to do this weekend I started back to work . We r so far behind I probably will not have any more time to build anything .


----------



## SJAaz

I vote for the best photos...nice job PB


----------



## Covert5

PB, awesome work bro! Stunning frame! I like the colors and how it can take both tubes and bands! Great photo shoot! Way to start it off and setting the bar high!


----------



## Void

Port boy said:


> Void said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one, Port Boy. I like the black/orange combo and looks like you did a real nice job.
> 
> 
> 
> it turned out ok I had to do this weekend I started back to work . We r so far behind I probably will not have any more time to build anything .
Click to expand...

 I think it as a bit better than ok. But I won't argue with u too much.
I'm glad u are back to work, my friend.


----------



## mattwalt

Portboy - talk about coming in blazing. That looks awesome.

Tubes are my thing and I set them up often in that config.

How does the Epee shoot?


----------



## Ibojoe

Nice job PB. That’s a beauty!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

salrite I pose. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC

I dig the color combo, and you made it fast. Were not even half way through this month. But Ive been busy also, so watch out.

I looks like a powerful can killer and comfortable.


----------



## 31610

SJAaz said:


> I vote for the best photos...nice job PB


thanks i might of went a little overkill with pics haha but was fun


----------



## 31610

Covert5 said:


> PB, awesome work bro! Stunning frame! I like the colors and how it can take both tubes and bands! Great photo shoot! Way to start it off and setting the bar high!


Thanks C5


----------



## 31610

Void said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Void said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one, Port Boy. I like the black/orange combo and looks like you did a real nice job.
> 
> 
> 
> it turned out ok I had to do this weekend I started back to work . We r so far behind I probably will not have any more time to build anything .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it as a bit better than ok. But I won't argue with u too much.
> I'm glad u are back to work, my friend.
Click to expand...

Thanks man I hope we get this planet moving again soon !


----------



## 31610

mattwalt said:


> Portboy - talk about coming in blazing. That looks awesome.
> 
> Tubes are my thing and I set them up often in that config.
> 
> How does the Epee shoot?


 let's get the freestyle going I only used it a couple times to rip a couple cans with the ott con with 16mm straight cut bands and 6mm steel . But I like it a lot I will get some more time with it this weekend and report back


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> Nice job PB. That's a beauty!!


Thanks Joe !


----------



## 31610

MOJAVE MO said:


> salrite I pose.
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Is that desert lingo Mo ? Thanks I think


----------



## 31610

NSFC said:


> I dig the color combo, and you made it fast. Were not even half way through this month. But Ive been busy also, so watch out.
> I looks like a powerful can killer and comfortable.


thanks M8 g10 builds go not bad if there not to in depth . I have spent way more time on over sized forks that's for sure . I excited to see your freestyle frame sure it's going to be cool


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> salrite I pose.
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Is that desert lingo Mo ? Thanks I think
Click to expand...

No. That is a 7 year old trying to act unimpressed. AKA... "It's alright I suppose".

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

And another thing. Doesn't anyone else think it is just a little cocky to feature a Lanyard Bead that is actually a Custom Lanyard Bead made unto itself and not a rounded chunk of cutoff waste from the actual making of the Frame??!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Haha o Mo I have a whole baggie of scrape g10 I don’t know what to do with . If I was good I would make them into a frame but I am not that good lol yet . Look at all the stuff if u want I make u one bud . Pick some colours lol


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Haha o Mo I have a whole baggie of scrape g10 I don't know what to do with . If I was good I would make them into a frame but I am not that good lol yet . Look at all the stuff if u want I make u one bud . Pick some colours lol


Haha! You just scored extra SSOTM points and you know it!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC

Just came in from making some exciting progress on my ssotm creation. I really want to to show my friends but that would just be showing off and I dont like to do that. Plus I wouldnt want to scare off my competition.

I just wanted to share my excitement, I have plenty to go round.


----------



## 31610

Competition is what it’s about fella ! Now u got me excited to see your creative build ???? The more eye candy the better bro


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Fine. I'll be excited too. Gotta keep my focus, my edge. I can't rush this final phase, gotta be cool..gotta be cool. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC

MOJAVE MO said:


> Fine. I'll be excited too. Gotta keep my focus, my edge. I can't rush this final phase, gotta be cool..gotta be cool.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


You sound like you just finished watching a Rockey movie. Or singing an Enimen rap song.

What ever you got to do to not loose hope.

Im looking forward to seeing your guys's entry's There is a lot of talent out there. The builders on this forum push me to be better..


----------



## Tree Man

I'm almosssst finished the lasst stepsss on my build. Ssstay tuned for picss


----------



## flipgun

Okay. I was driving around and saw a pile of trimmings on the parking lot of a shopping center. They had cut down a dead tree that I am pretty sure is Mesquite. Dead dry with a few borers. I got 5-6 out of the pile. This started as the most likely looking.

































Thanx for lookin'! I may have something else later.


----------



## Covert5

Flipgun,

That turned out awesome! I'm really liking that shape and slight curve to it!


----------



## mattwalt

Wow Flipgun. That's stunning.


----------



## flipgun

mattwalt said:


> Wow Flipgun. That's stunning.





Covert5 said:


> Flipgun,
> 
> That turned out awesome! I'm really liking that shape and slight curve to it!


Thanx Gents! You're very kind


----------



## Tree Man

Holy moly flip! Love that!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Wow. Front glance very unassuming natty. Side glance, excellent! Didn't see it coming!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC

You got a good one there. Looks comfy, and smooth. So they do have things at the mall worth going for. You can throw away your receipt I dont think youll be returning it.


----------



## 31610

Nice one flip ! Looks to be a solid shooter has a nice curve to it


----------



## Void

Beauty of a fork, Flipgun. Nicely done


----------



## flipgun

My grateful Thanx to all of you.


----------



## Ordo

Mahogany Ergo Thumb Support Over The Top Right Hand Hold Slingshot.

Or: METSOTTRHHS, easier to remember.















Thanks flipgun!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ordo. You carved that thumb groove so tight that it looks molded. Nice work. I hope you keep working that style along!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Ordo, awesome build. Awesome thumb and finger groves! Looks super comfy! In the first picture it looks like there's a hand already there holding the frame!


----------



## SJAaz

Great job Ordo. That looks like a real shooter.


----------



## NSFC

I still dig and understand the thumb support. You got yourself a nice one there. The more i see it the more i think it has an understated beauty. I like the satin finish. How does it shoot?


----------



## Ordo

It shoots great. You grip it and it's unmovable in you hand, with no wierd points of pressure. Leverage is superb. Flaws? May be the thumb support is a bit protruding, could be flatter. Regarding thumb support, I've been fooling around since April 2018. Check this first intent, made from Epoxy:

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/103697-new-proyect/page-2#entry116856

The only commercial slingshot comparable in terms of thumb support is the Scout, a design each day I admire more and more.

The satin finish is quite simple. Sand it (just to #220, don't want it slipery), dye it a bit to show the grain, and polish with several layers of beeswax-mineral oil paste.


----------



## mattwalt

Nice job Ordo - like that shooter.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

mattwalt said:


> Lol. I remember it well. They are welcome to post 'those' sorts of frames. However entries must be safely shootable. Even if entered not banded.


Cool! Here's my unbanded frameless entry. I shoot "gangsta" style. It's hard to get much more safely shootable than this, though I am a bit disappointed at the lack of velocity.


----------



## flipgun

Sorry Henry, It wasn't made this month. :imslow:


----------



## mattwalt

What Flipgun said. Also there was a later post regarding these kind of entries. I'm generally not adverse to frameless styles being entered. But do think as a makers challenge you'd really need to show the bandset in that case.


----------



## Tree Man

Alright gang, here's my entry for this month. This is number 4 of hopefully a series of 6 "Snakehead" frames that I'm working on. 
I present to you 'The Cobra'. An Ebonised Chalice, Its carved from a Spanish Oak fork. The cobra hood palm swell and narrow waist are incredibly comfortable in hand and the wide gap and parallel fork tips give a really stable shooting platform. This one took some doing. I hope you all like it.


----------



## mattwalt

Treeman - that is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Ordo

What a beautiful piece Treeman. it looks not just exquisite, but functional too.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Very cool Chris, absolutely beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Treeman. Want I what to know is how much time you spent going through your Marble Bag trying to find an antiqued and ebonized sphere? That sling was made for a Superhero! I can see your Luthier training all over that frame. Now I gotta go back to my drawing board again. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Void

Nice work Ordo. I don't know much about it. But it looks comfy and the wood has nice color. Good job


----------



## Void

Nice frame Treeman. The cobra shape is a nice touch.


----------



## Tree Man

mattwalt said:


> Treeman - that is absolutely stunning.


Thanks Matt!


----------



## Tree Man

Ordo said:


> What a beautiful piece Treeman. it looks not just exquisite, but functional too.


Thanks Ordo!


----------



## Tree Man

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Very cool Chris, absolutely beautiful
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I appreciate it my man!


----------



## Tree Man

MOJAVE MO said:


> Treeman. Want I what to know is how much time you spent going through your Marble Bag trying to find an antiqued and ebonized sphere? That sling was made for a Superhero! I can see your Luthier training all over that frame. Now I gotta go back to my drawing board again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks Mo! This one almost beat me a couple times, but we got there in the end.


----------



## 31610

Henry the Hermit said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I remember it well. They are welcome to post 'those' sorts of frames. However entries must be safely shootable. Even if entered not banded.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! Here's my unbanded frameless entry. I shoot "gangsta" style. It's hard to get much more safely shootable than this, though I am a bit disappointed at the lack of velocity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frameless.jpg
Click to expand...

MJ did this first lol


----------



## Tree Man

Void said:


> Nice frame Treeman. The cobra shape is a nice touch.


Thanks Void!


----------



## SJAaz

Treeman..

Now that is a beautiful piece of work. Excellent!!


----------



## Catapults and Carving

I feel sorry for the judge this month  all lovely frames

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

I'm going to bleed...


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> I'm going to bleed...


Get the Band-Aids!! Mother Nature has been generous this month, hopefully I will have made her proud! Will be baffling you shortly! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Band-aids won't stem the flow... Going to need some of those preppier trauma bandage things...


----------



## Henry the Hermit

flipgun said:


> Sorry Henry, It wasn't made this month. :imslow:


Dang!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Port boy said:


> Henry the Hermit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I remember it well. They are welcome to post 'those' sorts of frames. However entries must be safely shootable. Even if entered not banded.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! Here's my unbanded frameless entry. I shoot "gangsta" style. It's hard to get much more safely shootable than this, though I am a bit disappointed at the lack of velocity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frameless.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MJ did this first lol
Click to expand...

Nope, his was banded.


----------



## Tree Man

SJAaz said:


> Treeman..
> Now that is a beautiful piece of work. Excellent!!


Thanks Steve!


----------



## skarrd

nothing too special,just something to keep in the running,3/4 in Red Oak board cut dogbone,semi-chalice,gapper,original plan kind of fell thru,but this ones a shooter


----------



## flipgun

WOW! Treeman and Skarrd. :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## NSFC

Sleek, smooth, stealthy,looks like a real good shooter.

I ran into a little problem with my entry but I still have some time. Good thing this is not February. I may need the extra days.


----------



## skarrd

Thanks Flipgun and NSFC


----------



## MOJAVE MO

The thing is Skarrd that you've got enough carving time under your belt that you just KNOW that sucker will shoot! I just finished mine, but I ain't shooting it....just in case! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I'm limping over the finish-line with a frame that carved itself out of a chunk of Black Walnut that probably had no business being considered for a fork. I danced around this thing working through and into defects and worrisome breaks in an effort to dial in some respectable pegs. This feels great in the hand and would make a sweet ring-shooter. I almost did it too! Instead, I present to you my Black Walnut MoFeihu! I added the brass fork pins just because I couldn't be certain of a small split I repaired, and I also thought it would give the pegs a little bit of a classic Feihu look! 
This frame is going to go to Eldon77 if I can find him! He sent me one of his LionMouth frames a few months ago just so I could try it out and have as much fun with it as he was having. So this is going to be his Slingback of appreciation! Thanks for looking!
I am certain this will be my 'OneOfOne' in this design but I will be available to answer any questions you may have and to help talk you out of attempting to make your own! 



















































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Awesome work Treeman! Love the curve on that and the Cobra head! I can charm that snake to shoot straight!


----------



## Covert5

Skarrd, awesome combo and nice lines!


----------



## Covert5

Wow Mo, that's an awesome MoFeihu! Great work!

Man, awesome entries! The slingstructacons are out!


----------



## Void

Nice frame Skarrd, that looks like you put some love into it. And the wood has nice color


----------



## flipgun

Hey Mo! Nice work. :thumbsup: Definitely seeing the LionMouth influence.


----------



## Void

That is sweet, Mo. What a beautiful fork. And an awesome story of slingshot payback.


----------



## mattwalt

Nice shooter Skarrd


----------



## mattwalt

Mo is in the game. That grain is stunning. Nice work.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Alrighty!!! Now I am pumped up. Just to toss a Round over ye Bow and keep you wild animals in yer cages I am delivering my SECOND SSOTM entry while you are still dizzy from the MoFeihu!!
Behold 'The Duke'. This build was my first request to 'make a slingshot' for somebody besides myself. The new owner is a big fan of John Wayne and wanted something in a proven design (Thanks Pocket Predator) that would look like something The Duke would have carried through his many Westerns he starred in. I also wanted to be John Wayne as a kid so this wasn't going to be too much of a stretch.
I used a photo of The Duke's Six-Shooter and went at it with my hand tools. In an attempt to emulate the workhorse appeal of this shooter I invented an entirely new concept to my finishing work. I put on my Cowboy hat and spurs during the build. After dropping the frame no less than 6 times I then tossed it in the back of an empty box car and kicked it up and down the car a few times. After I got it broken in I tossed it in the washing machine with a pair of jeans and a cut-off from a brown leather belt. After she dried I mixed up 3oz of Rockgut Whiskey #6 with a half can of Skoal to give the scales a final whiskering. I made sure to only work with pre-used sandpaper to keep the look I was searching for. After a quick rubdown with some Beeswax and Orange Oil this is what we got! - The Duke -.

(A note to you professional makers out there. Thanks for the inspiration, and I will be keeping my day job!)





































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

Well Pilgrim! That's a good one.


----------



## 31610




----------



## mattwalt

Nice mo. Thats a sweet looking shooter.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> Nice mo. Thats a sweet looking shooter.


Thanks Matt. It just seemed fitting to keep the water as muddy as possible!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Yeah... at this stage I could just flip a coin...


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> Yeah... at this stage I could just flip a coin...


Well if I was the judge I would be hard pressed not to exclude any 'non-perfect' frame regardless of artistic impression. My reasoning is that even it is just a cosmetic imperfection then it shows that the maker in question is still learning and honing their craft. There is nobody here that would shop and pay for a frame if it wasn't 100% accurate in an accepted sling design. If I bought said frame and it had a poor finish on it I would ask for a new frame to be mailed to me. I understand we have shooters with a wide range of slings that they own, but I am sure than nobody collects a frame that is odd to hold that they cannot hit a can with. I understand I am taking myself out of the top prize. However, those with a SSOTM badge are guys that make the frames that I want to own, would pay for, and can anticipate a fine shooter that will leave no doubt in it's design. I think somebody that loves to shoot Feihu would enjoy owning my MoFeihu. But when the chips are on the line they'd better be reaching for their 5-Star Feihu instead! Just my 6cents! Mo

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

MOJAVE MO said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... at this stage I could just flip a coin...
> 
> 
> 
> Well if I was the judge I would be hard pressed not to exclude any 'non-perfect' frame regardless of artistic impression. My reasoning is that even it is just a cosmetic imperfection then it shows that the maker in question is still learning and honing their craft. There is nobody here that would shop and pay for a frame if it wasn't 100% accurate in an accepted sling design. If I bought said frame and it had a poor finish on it I would ask for a new frame to be mailed to me. I understand we have shooters with a wide range of slings that they own, but I am sure than nobody collects a frame that is odd to hold that they cannot hit a can with. I understand I am taking myself out of the top prize. However, those with a SSOTM badge are guys that make the frames that I want to own, would pay for, and can anticipate a fine shooter that will leave no doubt in it's design. I think somebody that loves to shoot Feihu would enjoy owning my MoFeihu. But when the chips are on the line they'd better be reaching for their 5-Star Feihu instead! Just my 6cents! Mo
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

blablabla


----------



## mattwalt

MOJAVE MO said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... at this stage I could just flip a coin...
> 
> 
> 
> Well if I was the judge I would be hard pressed not to exclude any 'non-perfect' frame regardless of artistic impression. My reasoning is that even it is just a cosmetic imperfection then it shows that the maker in question is still learning and honing their craft. There is nobody here that would shop and pay for a frame if it wasn't 100% accurate in an accepted sling design. If I bought said frame and it had a poor finish on it I would ask for a new frame to be mailed to me. I understand we have shooters with a wide range of slings that they own, but I am sure than nobody collects a frame that is odd to hold that they cannot hit a can with. I understand I am taking myself out of the top prize. However, those with a SSOTM badge are guys that make the frames that I want to own, would pay for, and can anticipate a fine shooter that will leave no doubt in it's design. I think somebody that loves to shoot Feihu would enjoy owning my MoFeihu. But when the chips are on the line they'd better be reaching for their 5-Star Feihu instead! Just my 6cents! Mo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Well I do. IMO imperfections can tell more about the maker than a perfect frame would. I think all frames tend to have a certain amount of flaws if you had to inspect them close enough.

This month is going to be insanely difficult to judge. I was hoping to get one or two stand-outs which would make my life a little easier. But so far they are all so close... Mo - you may need to send some Whiskey.


----------



## Ordo

To mattwalt with my deepest affection.


----------



## mattwalt

lol


----------



## SJAaz

treeman said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Treeman..
> Now that is a beautiful piece of work. Excellent!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Steve!
Click to expand...

There is something about walnut ...rich lustrous...warm inviting ..High class...I guess that is why a lot of fine furniture is made out of it. I really, really think that is one of the prettiest slings that I have ever seen.


----------



## SJAaz

Mo..

I have a softspot in my heart for people who try. The pros are tough to beat, they set the bar so high! But guys like you, who are in there digging and trying are special. Mo, without the pros, how would we know when we have reached that level of perfection? Sure they are going win, they should. They have trained many years and hours for just this. But by jimanee (new swear word) you had two dogs in the fight and neither went down without getting his teeth bloody. My hat is off to you sir.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... at this stage I could just flip a coin...
> 
> 
> 
> Well if I was the judge I would be hard pressed not to exclude any 'non-perfect' frame regardless of artistic impression. My reasoning is that even it is just a cosmetic imperfection then it shows that the maker in question is still learning and honing their craft. There is nobody here that would shop and pay for a frame if it wasn't 100% accurate in an accepted sling design. If I bought said frame and it had a poor finish on it I would ask for a new frame to be mailed to me. I understand we have shooters with a wide range of slings that they own, but I am sure than nobody collects a frame that is odd to hold that they cannot hit a can with. I understand I am taking myself out of the top prize. However, those with a SSOTM badge are guys that make the frames that I want to own, would pay for, and can anticipate a fine shooter that will leave no doubt in it's design. I think somebody that loves to shoot Feihu would enjoy owning my MoFeihu. But when the chips are on the line they'd better be reaching for their 5-Star Feihu instead! Just my 6cents! Mo
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blablabla
Click to expand...

I see what you are doing there!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SJAaz said:


> Mo..
> I have a softspot in my heart for people who try. The pros are tough to beat, they set the bar so high! But guys like you, who are in there digging and trying are special. Mo, without the pros, how would we know when we have reached that level of perfection? Sure they are going win, they should. They have trained many years and hours for just this. But by jimanee (new swear word) you had two dogs in the fight and neither went down without getting his teeth bloody. My hat is off to you sir.


Thanks SJAaz! I was a hair away from creating a custom lanyard bead but I could see PortBoy in the background shaking his head in dismay.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC

Im making some real good progress on my mutant sling, yes its got a name already it has attitude and already bit me and drew blood. This thing is going to kill the compitition, its got a taste for blood and its not even done. Im getting scared. I not bringing into the house at night, I keep it locked up in my studio.


----------



## Tree Man

Well folks, after seeing what the competition has brought out from other builders, I've decided that I should up my game a bit and submit another entry.
Heres #3 in my snakehead series. This is "the Desert King snake". Its carved from a yellow cedar fork. This frame is a full 4"at the outside width yet grips like a small frame. a gentle palm swell and high waist make it seem to float in your hand, and the finger pads make it drop into a perfect shooting position. Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Lordy. Why am I the first one to see this???  Your bevels simply crush my unlevel soul! Do you a lazer to cut your pegheads?? I need to lay down for awhile.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

MOJAVE MO said:


> Lordy. Why am I the first one to see this???  Your bevels simply crush my unlevel soul! Do you a lazer to cut your pegheads?? I need to lay down for awhile.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Mo, you kill me! This ones already winging its way to its new home. Hope its new owner likes it.


----------



## NSFC

Every time I think Im doing something, I see the new entry's, and silently say to myself well dammit. So that conversation above about beginner builders and our struggles meant a lot to me. Just starting out shooting and learning the dynamics, understanding the aspects of shooting all the knowledge this forum has provided me and the hands on experience shooting and making gives me confidence in entering these contests. I know you guys remember what it was like just starting. Oh! the struggles! all fun times! Im going to be great to one day. :king:


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> The thing is Skarrd that you've got enough carving time under your belt that you just KNOW that sucker will shoot! I just finished mine, but I ain't shooting it....just in case!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks Mo,im sure whatever you have made is a shooter


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> I'm limping over the finish-line with a frame that carved itself out of a chunk of Black Walnut that probably had no business being considered for a fork. I danced around this thing working through and into defects and worrisome breaks in an effort to dial in some respectable pegs. This feels great in the hand and would make a sweet ring-shooter. I almost did it too! Instead, I present to you my Black Walnut MoFeihu! I added the brass fork pins just because I couldn't be certain of a small split I repaired, and I also thought it would give the pegs a little bit of a classic Feihu look!
> This frame is going to go to Eldon77 if I can find him! He sent me one of his LionMouth frames a few months ago just so I could try it out and have as much fun with it as he was having. So this is going to be his Slingback of appreciation! Thanks for looking!
> I am certain this will be my 'OneOfOne' in this design but I will be available to answer any questions you may have and to help talk you out of attempting to make your own!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


That is a wicked looking shooter,Beautiful grain/cplors in that black walnut


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> Skarrd, awesome combo and nice lines!


Thanks ,it was an idea my brain just couldn't let go of,and my rational said *nope,never wrk* Surprise lol


----------



## skarrd

Void said:


> Nice frame Skarrd, that looks like you put some love into it. And the wood has nice color


Thank you,i really like the red oak,almost as much as the curly maple


----------



## skarrd

mattwalt said:


> Nice shooter Skarrd


Thanks Matt,this was a fun one too


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> Alrighty!!! Now I am pumped up. Just to toss a Round over ye Bow and keep you wild animals in yer cages I am delivering my SECOND SSOTM entry while you are still dizzy from the MoFeihu!!
> Behold 'The Duke'. This build was my first request to 'make a slingshot' for somebody besides myself. The new owner is a big fan of John Wayne and wanted something in a proven design (Thanks Pocket Predator) that would look like something The Duke would have carried through his many Westerns he starred in. I also wanted to be John Wayne as a kid so this wasn't going to be too much of a stretch.
> I used a photo of The Duke's Six-Shooter and went at it with my hand tools. In an attempt to emulate the workhorse appeal of this shooter I invented an entirely new concept to my finishing work. I put on my Cowboy hat and spurs during the build. After dropping the frame no less than 6 times I then tossed it in the back of an empty box car and kicked it up and down the car a few times. After I got it broken in I tossed it in the washing machine with a pair of jeans and a cut-off from a brown leather belt. After she dried I mixed up 3oz of Rockgut Whiskey #6 with a half can of Skoal to give the scales a final whiskering. I made sure to only work with pre-used sandpaper to keep the look I was searching for. After a quick rubdown with some Beeswax and Orange Oil this is what we got! - The Duke -.
> 
> (A note to you professional makers out there. Thanks for the inspiration, and I will be keeping my day job!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Wow! That's a nice'un!


----------



## skarrd

gonna use this one after all,did some more sanding[a lot more] and a coat of polyurethane,and shes as good as she gonna get,lol. didnt have any band sets ,so i robbed an old pair from a SS i never shoot anymore,and the Lady will shoot,so here she is the Blond Blaster


----------



## skarrd

not sure why the last pic is so yellow,flash i guess


----------



## Covert5

Wow Mo! That Second entry is cool! Great work! Pew! Pew!


----------



## Covert5

Treeman, that desert king snake is sawweeeeet! I'm love'n your snake series!


----------



## Covert5

Skarrd, awesome work on your Blonde Blaster! She's a looker!


----------



## Covert5

Wow these entries are top notch!!!


----------



## mattwalt

Treeman and Skarrd - those are both stunning.


----------



## Void

Wow guys, are you all building these things 24-7? You guys must not sleep much but nicely done. I doubt I will even have time to finish one. But either way, I think I will show it. After all, we are all friends here


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> not sure why the last pic is so yellow,flash i guess


That looks just right Skarrd! I like that handle. I'm working on my own Beavertail handle as well. Dig it!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

treeman said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lordy. Why am I the first one to see this???  Your bevels simply crush my unlevel soul! Do you a lazer to cut your pegheads?? I need to lay down for awhile.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Mo, you kill me! This ones already winging its way to its new home. Hope its new owner likes it.
Click to expand...

A snake with wings?? So you are going to do a Dragon Series as well??? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Void said:


> Wow guys, are you all building these things 24-7? You guys must not sleep much but nicely done. I doubt I will even have time to finish one. But either way, I think I will show it. After all, we are all friends here


Didja see the post from Winnie starting off an Altoids Challenge?? Get on it!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling

Wow guys, I just started my entry yesterday! Even if I do finish it in time, this is some tough competition! Great work all around.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

awesome work by one and all.


----------



## SJAaz

Treeman...

Man Chris! You are in it to win!!


----------



## Island made

Wow guys!! I've been too busy lately to follow along here..and man oh man are there some amazing works of art being submitted.

.....glad it's you Matt....


----------



## crypter27

*I have an entry bro! I just finished this 2 pronged pocket shooter!*





  








20200519 184143




__
crypter27


__
May 19, 2020











  








20200519 184137




__
crypter27


__
May 19, 2020











  








20200519 184132




__
crypter27


__
May 19, 2020











  








20200519 184126




__
crypter27


__
May 19, 2020











  








20200519 184035




__
crypter27


__
May 19, 2020


----------



## bingo

Some beautys in this guys awesome work ????????


----------



## crypter27

bingo said:


> Some beautys in this guys awesome work


    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mattwalt

Crypter - thats a very interesting fork bro!


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> Skarrd, awesome work on your Blonde Blaster! She's a looker!


Thanks Man,i love Maple


----------



## skarrd

mattwalt said:


> Treeman and Skarrd - those are both stunning.


Thanks,i really like Treemans


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> not sure why the last pic is so yellow,flash i guess
> 
> 
> 
> That looks just right Skarrd! I like that handle. I'm working on my own Beavertail handle as well. Dig it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks my friend,i almost didn't finish it but thought Hmm what would Mo do? so it was back to the sandpapers,lol


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> Crypter - thats a very interesting fork bro!


Looks like a little brother of the IBjoe OarLockFork?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## crypter27

MOJAVE MO said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crypter - thats a very interesting fork bro!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a little brother of the IBjoe OarLockFork?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It does? It's probably been so long I forgot about it I suppose! And thanks bro!    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crypter27

mattwalt said:


> Crypter - thats a very interesting fork bro!


*Thanks, I'm glad you like, it can be easily made and all you need to do is head to the hardware store. ** ** :thumbsup:** :thumbsup:** :thumbsup:*


----------



## Void

MOJAVE MO said:


> Void said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow guys, are you all building these things 24-7? You guys must not sleep much but nicely done. I doubt I will even have time to finish one. But either way, I think I will show it. After all, we are all friends here
> 
> 
> 
> Didja see the post from Winnie starting off an Altoids Challenge?? Get on it!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 There's no time... But it sounds cool. But there's no way. But maybe if I ...too many obligations, I can do it...I'm promising nothing


----------



## Covert5

Crypter, awesome build man!


----------



## Tree Man

Void said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Void said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow guys, are you all building these things 24-7? You guys must not sleep much but nicely done. I doubt I will even have time to finish one. But either way, I think I will show it. After all, we are all friends here
> 
> 
> 
> Didja see the post from Winnie starting off an Altoids Challenge?? Get on it!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no time... But it sounds cool. But there's no way. But maybe if I ...too many obligations, I can do it...I'm promising nothing
Click to expand...

Go void go! Go void go!


----------



## Void

Thanks Treeman. I appreciate the support


----------



## skarrd

Void said:


> Thanks Treeman. I appreciate the support


its not as hard as you might think,and its a lot of fun


----------



## flipgun

Void said:


> Thanks Treeman. I appreciate the support


It only has to fit into a Little bitty box!

By the way? Speaking of which, how do you find someone on FB? :naughty:


----------



## Void

ok friends,
This was what I was working on for SSOTM. Or, I should say, it is what should have been the beginning of my SSOTM project. But sometimes things go sideways and time gets short.
But in the spirit of team building, I will share just the same.
It is plywood stained with rig fabric dye and spacers made from cheap plastic plates from walmart


----------



## Void

More pictures


----------



## mattwalt

Void - Thats nice. You're definitely in the running.


----------



## Void

mattwalt said:


> Void - Thats nice. You're definitely in the running.


 Thanks Matt. I appreciate it, my friend


----------



## 31610

Void said:


> More pictures


man that's cool bro glad to see u carved one out this thread is getting very cool . Man lots of nice frames boys


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Nice Void!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

Van Helsing variant? Good interpretation, good color, nice size. Good entry! :thumbsup:


----------



## Void

Port boy said:


> Void said:
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures
> 
> 
> 
> man that's cool bro glad to see u carved one out this thread is getting very cool . Man lots of nice frames boys
Click to expand...

 Thanks Port Boy, after seeing all the fun last month, I had to at least try to get one done. It didn't quite get to where I wanted it, but it's all in good fun


----------



## Void

MOJAVE MO said:


> Nice Void!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks, Mo


----------



## Ibojoe

treeman said:


> Well folks, after seeing what the competition has brought out from other builders, I've decided that I should up my game a bit and submit another entry.
> Heres #3 in my snakehead series. This is "the Desert King snake". Its carved from a yellow cedar fork. This frame is a full 4"at the outside width yet grips like a small frame. a gentle palm swell and high waist make it seem to float in your hand, and the finger pads make it drop into a perfect shooting position. Thanks for checking it out.


Dang Chris, that's fantastic!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ibojoe said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well folks, after seeing what the competition has brought out from other builders, I've decided that I should up my game a bit and submit another entry.
> Heres #3 in my snakehead series. This is "the Desert King snake". Its carved from a yellow cedar fork. This frame is a full 4"at the outside width yet grips like a small frame. a gentle palm swell and high waist make it seem to float in your hand, and the finger pads make it drop into a perfect shooting position. Thanks for checking it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Dang Chris, that's fantastic!
Click to expand...

I counted. There are 20 facets on that frame. Twenty. It is an achievement of facets and bevels. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Void

flipgun said:


> Van Helsing variant? Good interpretation, good color, nice size. Good entry! :thumbsup:


Thanks Flipgun. Is there a Van Helsing template? I will have to check it out. I just started with the fork shape of the R10 and sketched out the rest. The dye was on clearance somewhere, so low cost was kind of a theme


----------



## Tree Man

Thanks guys for all the kind words. Void, that frame is sweet!! Lots of good ideas there my friend


----------



## Void

[quote name="treeman" post="1411378" timestamp="1590072459"]

Thanks guys for all the kind words. Void, that frame is sweet!! Lots of good ideas there my friend[/quote

Thanks alot Treeman. I still have a lot to learn from you and some of the other artists in this group


----------



## flipgun

Void said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Van Helsing variant? Good interpretation, good color, nice size. Good entry! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Flipgun. Is there a Van Helsing template? I will have to check it out. I just started with the fork shape of the R10 and sketched out the rest. The dye was on clearance somewhere, so low cost was kind of a theme
Click to expand...

Templates Top of page 6


----------



## NSFC

Just wanted to give you guys a heads up. I fixed the issue I was having with my entry. Oh yeah it is going to be good. Now if I can just stop looking at it and get some rest maybe ill have a sling dream.

The storms subsided enough for me to shoot today. All is good now I got my shooting fix it had been two days, stupid weather, messing with my action.


----------



## Void

NSFC said:


> Just wanted to give you guys a heads up. I fixed the issue I was having with my entry. Oh yeah it is going to be good. Now if I can just stop looking at it and get some rest maybe ill have a sling dream.
> 
> The storms subsided enough for me to shoot today. All is good now I got my shooting fix it had been two days, stupid weather, messing with my action.


my son says "If you don't have pictures, it didn't happen."
We need to see.


----------



## skarrd

Void said:


> More pictures


Wicked!!!!


----------



## Covert5

Void thats an awesome look'n frame!!!Great job!


----------



## NSFC

Void said:


> NSFC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to give you guys a heads up. I fixed the issue I was having with my entry. Oh yeah it is going to be good. Now if I can just stop looking at it and get some rest maybe ill have a sling dream.
> 
> The storms subsided enough for me to shoot today. All is good now I got my shooting fix it had been two days, stupid weather, messing with my action.
> 
> 
> 
> my son says "If you don't have pictures, it didn't happen."
> We need to see.
Click to expand...




Void said:


> NSFC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to give you guys a heads up. I fixed the issue I was having with my entry. Oh yeah it is going to be good. Now if I can just stop looking at it and get some rest maybe ill have a sling dream.
> 
> The storms subsided enough for me to shoot today. All is good now I got my shooting fix it had been two days, stupid weather, messing with my action.
> 
> 
> 
> my son says "If you don't have pictures, it didn't happen."
> We need to see.
Click to expand...

Oh, Pictures are coming soon, I promise. I was just chumming the water too keep thin gs interesting.

Tell your son to go ahead and take his little socks off. because my entry is going to blow them off. :imslow:


----------



## Void

skarrd said:


> Void said:
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked!!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks Skarrd, I appreciate it.


----------



## Void

Covert5 said:


> Void thats an awesome look'n frame!!!Great job!


Thanks C5, there's room for improvement for sure. But I appreciate the encouragement.


----------



## Void

flipgun said:


> Void said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Van Helsing variant? Good interpretation, good color, nice size. Good entry! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Flipgun. Is there a Van Helsing template? I will have to check it out. I just started with the fork shape of the R10 and sketched out the rest. The dye was on clearance somewhere, so low cost was kind of a theme
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Templates Top of page 6
Click to expand...

 Thanks Flipgun, I may have to add that to my build list. I certainly does have some similarities.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

NSFC said:


> Void said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NSFC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to give you guys a heads up. I fixed the issue I was having with my entry. Oh yeah it is going to be good. Now if I can just stop looking at it and get some rest maybe ill have a sling dream.
> 
> The storms subsided enough for me to shoot today. All is good now I got my shooting fix it had been two days, stupid weather, messing with my action.
> 
> 
> 
> my son says "If you don't have pictures, it didn't happen."
> We need to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Void said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NSFC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to give you guys a heads up. I fixed the issue I was having with my entry. Oh yeah it is going to be good. Now if I can just stop looking at it and get some rest maybe ill have a sling dream.
> 
> The storms subsided enough for me to shoot today. All is good now I got my shooting fix it had been two days, stupid weather, messing with my action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my son says "If you don't have pictures, it didn't happen."
> We need to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, Pictures are coming soon, I promise. I was just chumming the water too keep thin gs interesting.
> 
> Tell your son to go ahead and take his little socks off. because my entry is going to blow them off. :imslow:
Click to expand...

Good stuff! We can't have anyone here getting lazy in the final days of this contest!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC

I showed some of my out of town family that was over today, and they thought that I had won the contest all ready. I had to interrupt there excitement and insure them the contest isnt over and that there are some really really fine entry's. They wanted to see them and wanted to know how to vote. I gave them a link to the site so they could see your guys work. I come from a really talented family they texted me with a simple response to the builds ( Wow I had no idea they could be such fine works of art, there not just for Dennis the mennice or Bart Simpson anymore.)

We all should be humbly proud of our selves and each other.

Never Settle For Common


----------



## 31610

Haha funny u say that I have shown my brother he was like wow these guys take this to a new level . The end getting here ????


----------



## NSFC

Oh, oops I forgot about little Dewey Griffin. The end is getting near, Im just about to put the last bow on my entry, Ive been at this project for the entire month. Its totally worth it though.


----------



## Void

NSFC said:


> Oh, oops I forgot about little Dewey Griffin. The end is getting near, Im just about to put the last bow on my entry, Ive been at this project for the entire month. Its totally worth it though.


 I am curious to see it.


----------



## Quercusuber

As suggested by my friend and mod Mattwalt, I present my latest build to the competition 

Not sure if I can participate, but here it goes 

Cheers ...Q

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/124146-natural-slingshot-in-ash-wood-pocket-stinger/


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Quercusuber said:


> As suggested by my friend and mod Mattwalt, I present my latest build to the competition
> Not sure if I can participate, but here it goes
> Cheers ...Q
> https://slingshotforum.com/topic/124146-natural-slingshot-in-ash-wood-pocket-stinger/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dfserdsaftrd.jpg


I am glad it was you Q that dropped my entry off the table. I can live with that, I can. I'll step up my carving game, maybe sharpen my knife too.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quercusuber

MOJAVE MO said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> 
> As suggested by my friend and mod Mattwalt, I present my latest build to the competition
> Not sure if I can participate, but here it goes
> Cheers ...Q
> https://slingshotforum.com/topic/124146-natural-slingshot-in-ash-wood-pocket-stinger/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dfserdsaftrd.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad it was you Q that dropped my entry off the table. I can live with that, I can. I'll step up my carving game, maybe sharpen my knife too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

LOL!!! There's room for everybody  

So, what have you concocted for us to see?? Pray, reveal us!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## mattwalt

Q that's a valid entry. Another one that's going to make judging a real pain.

Having an idea of your approach it still amazes me the stuff you turn out. Mark Seljan as well for that matter. No machine tools just a knife, some files and sandpaper.

Would be interesting to see a natty win a freestyle challenge.


----------



## NSFC

That sling thing gots some sheen to it. It looks like it refracts light. Did you forget that your supposed to leave at least one tool mark on it so people know it was hand made from man, and not sent down from some being from above.


----------



## Quercusuber

NSFC said:


> That sling thing gots some sheen to it. It looks like it refracts light. Did you forget that your supposed to leave at least one tool mark on it so people know it was hand made from man, and not sent down from some being from above.





mattwalt said:


> Q that's a valid entry. Another one that's going to make judging a real pain.
> 
> Having an idea of your approach it still amazes me the stuff you turn out. Mark Seljan as well for that matter. No machine tools just a knife, some files and sandpaper.
> 
> Would be interesting to see a natty win a freestyle challenge.


LOL!!!  Many thanks for your comments!!!

NSFC, the thing is this: 80, 150, 180, 240, 320, 400, 600, 1000 and 2000 grit sandpaper and a lot of ELBOW GREASE!!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## mattwalt

Q - thought it was the special orange Portuguese Rhino paper that was the secret. :naughty:


----------



## Quercusuber

mattwalt said:


> Q - thought it was the special orange Portuguese Rhino paper that was the secret. :naughty:


Indeed it is 

The maker's branch shop is even in my vicinity. How great is that??

:wave:


----------



## mattwalt

Darn - thats at least 3 hour round trip for me.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Quercusuber said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> 
> As suggested by my friend and mod Mattwalt, I present my latest build to the competition
> Not sure if I can participate, but here it goes
> Cheers ...Q
> https://slingshotforum.com/topic/124146-natural-slingshot-in-ash-wood-pocket-stinger/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dfserdsaftrd.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad it was you Q that dropped my entry off the table. I can live with that, I can. I'll step up my carving game, maybe sharpen my knife too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!!! There's room for everybody
> So, what have you concocted for us to see?? Pray, reveal us!
> Cheers ...Q
Click to expand...

Ah geez Q. It is so far back on this thread that I actually forgot about the pain I went through to conceive it!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

flipgun said:


> Void said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Van Helsing variant? Good interpretation, good color, nice size. Good entry! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Flipgun. Is there a Van Helsing template? I will have to check it out. I just started with the fork shape of the R10 and sketched out the rest. The dye was on clearance somewhere, so low cost was kind of a theme
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Templates Top of page 6
Click to expand...

Hey Flipgun,is that template call Van Helsing? been looking for it,cant find it on page 6


----------



## skarrd

skarrd said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Void said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Van Helsing variant? Good interpretation, good color, nice size. Good entry! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Flipgun. Is there a Van Helsing template? I will have to check it out. I just started with the fork shape of the R10 and sketched out the rest. The dye was on clearance somewhere, so low cost was kind of a theme
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Templates Top of page 6
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Flipgun,is that template call Van Helsing? been looking for it,cant find it on page 6
Click to expand...

nevermind i found it,LOL


----------



## Covert5

Wow Q that is an awesome and precise build! An all around beauty!


----------



## Covert5

Okay guys here is my entry. I would like to introduce you to "The Wedge." Inspiration came from the Hare Splitter, the Recurve, and the Mantis. The background of the photo shoot of course was inspired by Sharker.

Please check out her origin story here: 
https://slingshotforum.com/topic/124178-the-wedge-a-slingshot-origin-story-pic-heavy/

Thanks for looking guys and Mattwalt thanks for the opportunity and taking the time to run SSOTM!


----------



## mattwalt

Thats a cool looking design.


----------



## Tree Man

I love that!! Nice build brother


----------



## Covert5

mattwalt said:


> Thats a cool looking design.


Thanks Matt!



treeman said:


> I love that!! Nice build brother


Thanks Treeman!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Cool design @Covert5, can definitely see the hare in it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo

Time consuming work indeed. Love the Sharker marble background!


----------



## NSFC

Nice mix-n-match in your design. They mesh up well. Its like a hybrid sling shot, made from splicing genes from other candidates in some mad scientists lab. Good job that sling looks like it could withstand some powerful bands, I especially like the beaver tail. It dosent look like it would be all that hard to set it up to shoot arrows.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

You killed it C5! I've been watching your tease-ups on this build! It is carved and moulded as well? Bondo? All wood??

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

That is a cool lookin' shooter Covert5! :koolaid:


----------



## MIsling

Wow, nice build C5! I wouldn't have guessed it is mainly putty!


----------



## MIsling

Here is my build for this month!

The design is a simple ergo that I drew up a few years ago. Initially I made an ott version out of maple, but I traded it shortly after it was completed.

I made a ttf version recently out of a maple natty and I have been wanting to have a nice ott to match. This was the perfect opportunity!

The core is Osage Orange, with aluminum liners. The scales are Ipe with aluminum pins. I went with a binding post attachment system to keep things clean. I only sanded this one to 400 grit. I would normally go higher, but the fine aluminum dust was starting to fill the grain of the Osage and I figured it would only get worse the higher I went. The Ipe is really hard and starts to shine even with lower grit sandpaper, so I am happy with 400. No visible scratches and a moderate shine. Here she is!

























Group pic.









I actually remembered to take some progress pics for this build. Here they are for whoever is interested.

All layers rough shaped and flattened.









I did two glue ups for this build so I didn't have to try to glue five layers at once. First, the core and liners.

















Then, I drilled holes in the center section for better glue grip, and added the scales.

















From there, it was just a matter of shaping it to fit my hand, and sanding. Here it is rough shaped.









I hope you guys like it!


----------



## SJAaz

Good job.. I have a couple of your smaller natties and I know that you can put a beautiful finish on one if you desire. I would have liked to see the "target side" to see how you designed something to lock down those bands. Great work man.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Fine as wine. I too would like to see the target side banded **as Chicago Screw attachments are a favorite.*


----------



## Covert5

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Cool design @Covert5, can definitely see the hare in it
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Ordo said:


> Time consuming work indeed. Love the Sharker marble background!


Thank you for the kind words my friends!


----------



## Covert5

NSFC said:


> Nice mix-n-match in your design. They mesh up well. Its like a hybrid slingshot, made from splicing genes from other candidates in some mad scientists lab. Good job that sling looks like it could withstand some powerful bands, I especially like the beaver tail. It dosent look like it would be all that hard to set it up to shoot arrows.


Thanks NSFC! Hmmm I didn't think of shooting arrows with it! Thanks for the idea!



MOJAVE MO said:


> You killed it C5! I've been watching your tease-ups on this build! It is carved and moulded as well? Bondo? All wood??
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks Mo! It's part wood and part JB Weld kwik wood.



flipgun said:


> That is a cool lookin' shooter Covert5! :koolaid:


Thanks flipgun!



MIsling said:


> Wow, nice build C5! I wouldn't have guessed it is mainly putty!


Thanks MIsling!


----------



## Covert5

MIsling, awesome work man! Beautiful frame and thanks for sharing the process! I enjoy seeing how it all came together!


----------



## MIsling

Covert5 said:


> MIsling, awesome work man! Beautiful frame and thanks for sharing the process! I enjoy seeing how it all came together!


Thanks!



Alfred E.M. said:


> *Fine as wine. I too would like to see the target side banded **as Chicago Screw attachments are a favorite.*





SJAaz said:


> Good job.. I have a couple of your smaller natties and I know that you can put a beautiful finish on one if you desire. I would have liked to see the "target side" to see how you designed something to lock down those bands. Great work man.


Thanks guys! I followed pretty much the same process as YSYEO shows in this video. 




I didn't drill a recess, just a flat fork tip, but as long as I pull over the top of the forks I'm not getting any slipping. I am thinking about adding some small metal washers on top of the rubber ones, just to be safe. That should help grip more of the bands and eliminate the rubber washers from squishing upwards like you can see in the close up picture.


----------



## Ordo

After seeing MIsling entry I decided:

1. I quit.

2. I want my whisky bribe back.


----------



## mattwalt

Missing... Whaaa... another one thats going to make a decision insanely difficult. Thats a great looking frame...


----------



## Alfred E.M.

MIsling said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MIsling, awesome work man! Beautiful frame and thanks for sharing the process! I enjoy seeing how it all came together!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fine as wine. I too would like to see the target side banded **as Chicago Screw attachments are a favorite.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job.. I have a couple of your smaller natties and I know that you can put a beautiful finish on one if you desire. I would have liked to see the "target side" to see how you designed something to lock down those bands. Great work man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks guys! I followed pretty much the same process as YSYEO shows in this video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't drill a recess, just a flat fork tip, but as long as I pull over the top of the forks I'm not getting any slipping. I am thinking about adding some small metal washers on top of the rubber ones, just to be safe. That should help grip more of the bands and eliminate the rubber washers from squishing upwards like you can see in the close up picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20200524_173119137_HDR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20200524_173143224_HDR.jpg
Click to expand...

*Counter boring is a nice touch, I think Dan Hood uses it too ... I don't have the right bits. Your version is super clean, band ends trimmed nicely. Lately I like the look of small white nylon washers to back up the rubber washers - spreads the load. *


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> Okay guys here is my entry. I would like to introduce you to "The Wedge." Inspiration came from the Hare Splitter, the Recurve, and the Mantis. The background of the photo shoot of course was inspired by Sharker.
> 
> Please check out her origin story here:
> https://slingshotforum.com/topic/124178-the-wedge-a-slingshot-origin-story-pic-heavy/
> 
> Thanks for looking guys and Mattwalt thanks for the opportunity and taking the time to run SSOTM!


Cool!!!


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay guys here is my entry. I would like to introduce you to "The Wedge." Inspiration came from the Hare Splitter, the Recurve, and the Mantis. The background of the photo shoot of course was inspired by Sharker.
> Please check out her origin story here:https://slingshotforum.com/topic/124178-the-wedge-a-slingshot-origin-story-pic-heavy/
> Thanks for looking guys and Mattwalt thanks for the opportunity and taking the time to run SSOTM!
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks brotha!


----------



## SJAaz

Ordo said:


> After seeing MIsling entry I decided:
> 
> 1. I quit.
> 
> 2. I want my whisky bribe back.


You can have the "dead soldier"..


----------



## mattwalt

Ordo said:


> After seeing MIsling entry I decided:
> 
> 1. I quit.
> 
> 2. I want my whisky bribe back.


2. darn... that a bribe?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Y'all need to put your toys down and prepare to be amazed at what I want you to see, at what I NEED you to see! My contribution here is all about the Forum. It is the essence of why it exists the way it does. It comes in the amazement of the creations and what happens to the maker as they pour their creativity into their work. Then finally the disbelief and generosity that flows after the work is complete!
The Treeman entered his Yellow Cedar Desert King Snake into this competition a couple of weeks ago. Then he sent it to ME??!? These are the best words that I can put to this in this thread. I will tell you that a photo cannot capture the detail, the feel, nor the exactness of this frame. There are actually 20 different faces and angles on this frame. Every line is perfect, there isn't a flaw to be found including how the fork was pulled out of the tree.
I am overwhelmed, and inspired, and dedicated to making sure that I move my own sling creation into the folds of the Forum in hopes of paying forward the happiness I feel right now! Thanks Treeman for this incredible moment, Mo.





































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Wow - thats a stunning frame...


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> Wow - thats a stunning frame...


Haha! You've gone SlingBlind Matt! First Post #149 it first arrived on the scene. And your comment on #165! It's okay man. In this case it is good to be overwhelmed! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Its the close-ups though. That finish is stunning.


----------



## Covert5

Humina Humina Humina!!!! That is one sexy frame Mo! Wow look at that grain! And the shape of that sling! Awesome generosity Treeman! This forum and the people in it rock!


----------



## NSFC

N.S.F.C

never settle for common

This is my CANable series with interchangeable Handles and custom hard shell caring case.

This is a recycled tool case that I formed foam to mold around the slingshot handles, interchangeable forks, and matching pocket knife. The tool mold lifts out for flat storage of extra bands ammo, and ammo pouch. I also keep a pad of paper, some paper targets and a pen/ pencil under the handle mold too keep track of shots.









This handle is from a Oak stump that was partially decaying (just how I like them) I stabilized it and put it in resin. It has half a walnut for the butt and a textured chunk of cherry for the fork support. It has a stainless steel bolt that goes through the fork and handle.





















This handle is a knarly/ bumpy maple that had several growths on it. I found it dry, microwaved it to kill any remaining pests and moister. I cut the end off at 35 degrees and rotated it 180 degrees to make the handle have a curve. The palm swell is HDPE, and has an aluminium spacer and cherry fork stablizer with a stainless steel bolt that goes through the fork and handle. It also has a cherry butt cap with a magnet. The lanyard stay is a white plastic tube, paracord lanyarrd with a bone bead that slides to tighten around my wrist.





















This handle is a resin pore with a stabilized mostly eatin decayed rotting branch (lots of bug holes) It has 12 carrot gold leaf gilding in the resin and on the handle head. It has a stainless steal bolt that runs through the fork and handle. The braided paracord lanyard is adjustable to tighten around my wrist. It has a bone, dowel rod and magnet bead. The top of the bead has mother of pearl cap.





















This Handle is a leg bone from an unknown animal. I whitened it, filled the hollow center with JB weld and a thick wooden dowel rod. There is a stainless steal bolt that goes through the fork into the handle. It has an aluminium spacer and a cherry top cap. Thick gray leather was added for padding and to supply some grip.The paracord lanyard is adjustable to be able to tightened around my wrist and is sporting a matching cherry octagon bead with a strong magnet.





















The modified fork has quick set band changing system, an adjustable hand made sight, padded and wrapped finger and thumb support. the fork gap is about 4.5 inches wide. the quick change band set are held on by flat head machine screws. The same machine screws are what hold the interchangeable handles to the fork. So you only need one tool. The case also holds a single lock back bladed knife that I stripped the paint off and buffed it to the same finish as the forks so they match.


----------



## Covert5

NSFC, wow very cool build! I like the different handles! Very unique! I like your style!


----------



## Void

that is one unique looking shooter, C5


----------



## Void

MISling, that is some fine craftsmanship.


----------



## Covert5

Void said:


> that is one unique looking shooter, C5


Thanks Void!


----------



## Void

Wow,Mo... That was so great of Treeman. You Sir are blessed.


----------



## Void

NSFC, that rig sure does have a lot going on. My son's little socks would probably be blown off.nice work.


----------



## Ordo

WOW! This challenge is approaching insanity.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

NSFC. Nothing common about your entry. You actually submitted a Sling Series for the SSOTM?! Gold leaf, bones, character, usability, magnets, hidden target kit, fantastic coloring. I am sure the Judge(s) is sitting in the corner of a dark room hoping and praying for an answer to this impossible competition!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M.

... hoping and praying for an answer to this impossible competition!

*The current SOTM is absurd and half-assed. Democratic voting with first, second, and third place finishes is fun, authentic, and fair. Other members in the past have been able to manage it, but this one judge, one winner situation is lame and unfair. Go big or go home.*


----------



## NSFC

Thanks for your kind words, and support. I learned a lot making this CANable series. I thought always shooting the same fork would make me more accurate. but being able to switch handles would let me scratch that creative itch and not get board with only shooting one slingshot. There is a ton of talent here. Thanks for letting me play.


----------



## mattwalt

Alfred E.M. said:


> ... hoping and praying for an answer to this impossible competition!
> 
> *The current SOTM is absurd and half-assed. Democratic voting with first, second, and third place finishes is fun, authentic, and fair. Other members in the past have been able to manage it, but this one judge, one winner situation is lame and unfair. Go big or go home.*


Hey Alfred. I agree. With restarting SSOTM I was initially concerned there would be a sever lack of entries making second and third place an absurd concept. Though easily enough here this month do actually. So I will add. Not that it will make choosing any easier...

Also Due to the politics involved with the last few versions of SSOTM - the one Judge thing is simply practical. If you are keen to help me with being a wingman Judge - I'm all for it.


----------



## Ordo

Once in a while I like tyrannys.


----------



## Tree Man

MOJAVE MO said:


> Y'all need to put your toys down and prepare to be amazed at what I want you to see, at what I NEED you to see! My contribution here is all about the Forum. It is the essence of why it exists the way it does. It comes in the amazement of the creations and what happens to the maker as they pour their creativity into their work. Then finally the disbelief and generosity that flows after the work is complete!
> The Treeman entered his Yellow Cedar Desert King Snake into this competition a couple of weeks ago. Then he sent it to ME??!? These are the best words that I can put to this in this thread. I will tell you that a photo cannot capture the detail, the feel, nor the exactness of this frame. There are actually 20 different faces and angles on this frame. Every line is perfect, there isn't a flaw to be found including how the fork was pulled out of the tree.
> I am overwhelmed, and inspired, and dedicated to making sure that I move my own sling creation into the folds of the Forum in hopes of paying forward the happiness I feel right now! Thanks Treeman for this incredible moment, Mo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I am so happy that you like it my friend. I hope it shoots well for you, but you give me too much credit. Mother nature did all the heavy lifting on that one for sure.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

mattwalt said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... hoping and praying for an answer to this impossible competition!
> 
> *The current SOTM is absurd and half-assed. Democratic voting with first, second, and third place finishes is fun, authentic, and fair. Other members in the past have been able to manage it, but this one judge, one winner situation is lame and unfair. Go big or go home.*
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Alfred. I agree. With restarting SSOTM I was initially concerned there would be a sever lack of entries making second and third place an absurd concept. Though easily enough here this month do actually. So I will add. Not that it will make choosing any easier...
> 
> Also Due to the politics involved with the last few versions of SSOTM - the one Judge thing is simply practical. If you are keen to help me with being a wingman Judge - I'm all for it.
Click to expand...

*Matt, kudos to you for reviving SOTM, that's a given. I'm not looking to be a wingman or a judge - but I am in favor of member voting to determine the 3 top finishers ... the original format. *

*True, it's an unwieldy project and needs someone with abundant energy to stage it regularly (I can think of a Mo Mo or two). Also, I suggest having a contest every other month, or maybe just seasonally, 4 times per year - more time, more fun, less burnout. It's a unique event to this forum, and generates tons of banter and enthusiasm ... it just needs a thoughtful tune up.*


----------



## mattwalt

3 places was always the intension. So will get that sorted - I think definitely this month the level of work its only fair.

My only concern is during summer entry levels do drop So maybe we'd need a minimum no. of entries to warrant more than first place - say 10-15?


----------



## Covert5

Treeman, I love your modesty brotha! But let's face the facts, you have a special connection with mother nature and she speaks to you in such a level only you can understand and it's shown in your art pieces. That's why you are the Treeman! All we hear is "Wha Wha Wha...Wha..Wha..Wha Wha" like when the adults speak in peanuts! Lol


----------



## NSFC

Does this mean that I win and you guys are just arguing who gets second and third place? :naughty: I think very valid points were made and I think we are all winners each in there own unique way.

Can we turn the focus back on my winning entry. Im a very gracious victor. Ive already picked out my outfit and wrote my acceptance speech. :rofl: Ha Ha Ha


----------



## BAT

Here is my freestyle design, my 3D printed slingshot, the Nexus 3.

I made all the design in a 3D modeling software, made a few prints to test the shape, then printed the final one in standard PLA. Before you ask, Yes, I made a strength test to see how much load this slingshot can handle. To my surprise, I could put 66 pounds of force on the forks, and i couldn't break them (My strongest band set measured 22 pounds of force) Also I made some impact resistance tests, and yes, it breaks if you hit the forks, but it can handle one, maybe two impacts of a 9.5 mill steelball shooting with 1mm GZK bands, I attached the video of those tests below.





































Here is a timelapse video of the print:






And here is a video where I made some stress and impact tests:


----------



## Alfred E.M.

BAT said:


> Here is my freestyle design, my 3D printed slingshot, the Nexus 3.
> 
> I made all the design in a 3D modeling software, made a few prints to test the shape, then printed the final one in standard PLA. Before you ask, Yes, I made a strength test to see how much load this slingshot can handle. To my surprise, I could put 66 pounds of force on the forks, and i couldn't break them (My strongest band set measured 22 pounds of force) Also I made some impact resistance tests, and yes, it breaks if you hit the forks, but it can handle one, maybe two impacts of a 9.5 mill steelball shooting with 1mm GZK bands, I attached the video of those tests below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a timelapse video of the print:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a video where I made some stress and impact tests:


*That is a powerful entry. I think it's harder to pull beauty out of quiet simplicity than to pile on bells & whistles.*


----------



## NSFC

Cool entry. If you made one in flat black I bet Bruce Wayne would carry one. Thank for the tutorial video. I hear that second place is still up for grabs :imslow: .


----------



## bingo

By far no the best but why not enter all fun here you go guys ????


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> Y'all need to put your toys down and prepare to be amazed at what I want you to see, at what I NEED you to see! My contribution here is all about the Forum. It is the essence of why it exists the way it does. It comes in the amazement of the creations and what happens to the maker as they pour their creativity into their work. Then finally the disbelief and generosity that flows after the work is complete!
> The Treeman entered his Yellow Cedar Desert King Snake into this competition a couple of weeks ago. Then he sent it to ME??!? These are the best words that I can put to this in this thread. I will tell you that a photo cannot capture the detail, the feel, nor the exactness of this frame. There are actually 20 different faces and angles on this frame. Every line is perfect, there isn't a flaw to be found including how the fork was pulled out of the tree.
> I am overwhelmed, and inspired, and dedicated to making sure that I move my own sling creation into the folds of the Forum in hopes of paying forward the happiness I feel right now! Thanks Treeman for this incredible moment, Mo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Awesome Mo,Treeman is a heckuva guy! as well as talented.


----------



## Island made

bingo said:


> By far no the best but why not enter all fun here you go guys


That's a beautiful smooth natty my friend. Easily one of my favourites that you've done.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

BAT said:


> Here is my freestyle design, my 3D printed slingshot, the Nexus 3.
> 
> I made all the design in a 3D modeling software, made a few prints to test the shape, then printed the final one in standard PLA. Before you ask, Yes, I made a strength test to see how much load this slingshot can handle. To my surprise, I could put 66 pounds of force on the forks, and i couldn't break them (My strongest band set measured 22 pounds of force) Also I made some impact resistance tests, and yes, it breaks if you hit the forks, but it can handle one, maybe two impacts of a 9.5 mill steelball shooting with 1mm GZK bands, I attached the video of those tests below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a timelapse video of the print:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a video where I made some stress and impact tests:


That is some Hi-Tech Voodoo right there! First time for me watching a 3d printer in action. Amazing!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

bingo said:


> By far no the best but why not enter all fun here you go guys


I like seeing a frame balanced on either end. I figure if it that balanced, then I can shoot it straight!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

NSFC said:


> N.S.F.C
> 
> never settle for common
> 
> This is my CANable series with interchangeable Handles and custom hard shell caring case.
> 
> This is a recycled tool case that I formed foam to mold around the slingshot handles, interchangeable forks, and matching pocket knife. The tool mold lifts out for flat storage of extra bands ammo, and ammo pouch. I also keep a pad of paper, some paper targets and a pen/ pencil under the handle mold too keep track of shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3171.JPG
> 
> This handle is from a Oak stump that was partially decaying (just how I like them) I stabilized it and put it in resin. It has half a walnut for the butt and a textured chunk of cherry for the fork support. It has a stainless steel bolt that goes through the fork and handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3172.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3173.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3173.JPG
> 
> This handle is a knarly/ bumpy maple that had several growths on it. I found it dry, microwaved it to kill any remaining pests and moister. I cut the end off at 35 degrees and rotated it 180 degrees to make the handle have a curve. The palm swell is HDPE, and has an aluminium spacer and cherry fork stablizer with a stainless steel bolt that goes through the fork and handle. It also has a cherry butt cap with a magnet. The lanyard stay is a white plastic tube, paracord lanyarrd with a bone bead that slides to tighten around my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3175.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3176.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3177.JPG
> 
> This handle is a resin pore with a stabilized mostly eatin decayed rotting branch (lots of bug holes) It has 12 carrot gold leaf gilding in the resin and on the handle head. It has a stainless steal bolt that runs through the fork and handle. The braided paracord lanyard is adjustable to tighten around my wrist. It has a bone, dowel rod and magnet bead. The top of the bead has mother of pearl cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3180.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3178.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3179.JPG
> 
> This Handle is a leg bone from an unknown animal. I whitened it, filled the hollow center with JB weld and a thick wooden dowel rod. There is a stainless steal bolt that goes through the fork into the handle. It has an aluminium spacer and a cherry top cap. Thick gray leather was added for padding and to supply some grip.The paracord lanyard is adjustable to be able to tightened around my wrist and is sporting a matching cherry octagon bead with a strong magnet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3181.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3182.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3183.JPG
> 
> The modified fork has quick set band changing system, an adjustable hand made sight, padded and wrapped finger and thumb support. the fork gap is about 4.5 inches wide. the quick change band set are held on by flat head machine screws. The same machine screws are what hold the interchangeable handles to the fork. So you only need one tool. The case also holds a single lock back bladed knife that I stripped the paint off and buffed it to the same finish as the forks so they match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3184.JPG


Wow!!! Blown Away!!! that is Amazing!!!


----------



## Ibojoe

Bingo!! That’s a dandy of a natural!!!


----------



## skarrd

bingo said:


> By far no the best but why not enter all fun here you go guys


That's a Beauty there Bingo!


----------



## bingo

Island made said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> By far no the best but why not enter all fun here you go guys
> 
> 
> 
> That's a beautiful smooth natty my friend. Easily one of my favourites that you've done.
Click to expand...

thanks bro ????


----------



## bingo

Thanks guys why no put something in the comp by far not the best but its in it ????????


----------



## NSFC

You shouldn't be so hard on yourself. Thats a beautiful piece. Everyone has a different style and different taste in what they like. I think its stunning. Im glad you submitted it, bro. It looks like you infused the wood with cotton balls. It looks soooooo soft.


----------



## bingo

NSFC said:


> You shouldn't be so hard on yourself. Thats a beautiful piece. Everyone has a different style and different taste in what they like. I think its stunning. Im glad you submitted it, bro. It looks like you infused the wood with cotton balls. It looks soooooo soft.


thanks dude its a cool natty just maybe no the best of the entrys ????


----------



## NSFC

skarrd said:


> NSFC said:
> 
> 
> 
> N.S.F.C
> 
> never settle for common
> 
> This is my CANable series with interchangeable Handles and custom hard shell caring case.
> 
> This is a recycled tool case that I formed foam to mold around the slingshot handles, interchangeable forks, and matching pocket knife. The tool mold lifts out for flat storage of extra bands ammo, and ammo pouch. I also keep a pad of paper, some paper targets and a pen/ pencil under the handle mold too keep track of shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3171.JPG
> 
> This handle is from a Oak stump that was partially decaying (just how I like them) I stabilized it and put it in resin. It has half a walnut for the butt and a textured chunk of cherry for the fork support. It has a stainless steel bolt that goes through the fork and handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3172.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3173.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3173.JPG
> 
> This handle is a knarly/ bumpy maple that had several growths on it. I found it dry, microwaved it to kill any remaining pests and moister. I cut the end off at 35 degrees and rotated it 180 degrees to make the handle have a curve. The palm swell is HDPE, and has an aluminium spacer and cherry fork stablizer with a stainless steel bolt that goes through the fork and handle. It also has a cherry butt cap with a magnet. The lanyard stay is a white plastic tube, paracord lanyarrd with a bone bead that slides to tighten around my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3175.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3176.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3177.JPG
> 
> This handle is a resin pore with a stabilized mostly eatin decayed rotting branch (lots of bug holes) It has 12 carrot gold leaf gilding in the resin and on the handle head. It has a stainless steal bolt that runs through the fork and handle. The braided paracord lanyard is adjustable to tighten around my wrist. It has a bone, dowel rod and magnet bead. The top of the bead has mother of pearl cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3180.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3178.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3179.JPG
> 
> This Handle is a leg bone from an unknown animal. I whitened it, filled the hollow center with JB weld and a thick wooden dowel rod. There is a stainless steal bolt that goes through the fork into the handle. It has an aluminium spacer and a cherry top cap. Thick gray leather was added for padding and to supply some grip.The paracord lanyard is adjustable to be able to tightened around my wrist and is sporting a matching cherry octagon bead with a strong magnet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3181.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3182.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3183.JPG
> 
> The modified fork has quick set band changing system, an adjustable hand made sight, padded and wrapped finger and thumb support. the fork gap is about 4.5 inches wide. the quick change band set are held on by flat head machine screws. The same machine screws are what hold the interchangeable handles to the fork. So you only need one tool. The case also holds a single lock back bladed knife that I stripped the paint off and buffed it to the same finish as the forks so they match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3184.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! Blown Away!!! that is Amazing!!!
> 
> Thanks for the 6 encouraging words and most importantly the 9 Exclamation marks! :rofl: Wow!!!!!!!!! I worked 24 days on this CANable series. I think the Leg bone of the unknown animal handle is my favorite shooter right now.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tree Man

Covert5 said:


> Treeman, I love your modesty brotha! But let's face the facts, you have a special connection with mother nature and she speaks to you in such a level only you can understand and it's shown in your art pieces. That's why you are the Treeman! All we hear is "Wha Wha Wha...Wha..Wha..Wha Wha" like when the adults speak in peanuts! Lol


Covert my friend, that just gave me a chuckle. Thanks for that buddy.


----------



## 31610

bingo said:


> By far no the best but why not enter all fun here you go guys


right on John nice natty :naughty:


----------



## mattwalt

BAT - thats an awesome frame. Really wish more people would do more 3D printed stuff. Sure the technology could be really push hard.

I'm not going to allow it as an entry though - simply as frames should be completed during this month. I'd probably have to say with 3D printing - simply playing out another I'd consider the same design. Unless there was something exceptional to do with the print...


----------



## Tree Man

NSFC said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NSFC said:
> 
> 
> 
> N.S.F.C
> never settle for common
> 
> This is my CANable series with interchangeable Handles and custom hard shell caring case.
> 
> This is a recycled tool case that I formed foam to mold around the slingshot handles, interchangeable forks, and matching pocket knife. The tool mold lifts out for flat storage of extra bands ammo, and ammo pouch. I also keep a pad of paper, some paper targets and a pen/ pencil under the handle mold too keep track of shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3171.JPG
> 
> This handle is from a Oak stump that was partially decaying (just how I like them) I stabilized it and put it in resin. It has half a walnut for the butt and a textured chunk of cherry for the fork support. It has a stainless steel bolt that goes through the fork and handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3172.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3173.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3173.JPG
> 
> This handle is a knarly/ bumpy maple that had several growths on it. I found it dry, microwaved it to kill any remaining pests and moister. I cut the end off at 35 degrees and rotated it 180 degrees to make the handle have a curve. The palm swell is HDPE, and has an aluminium spacer and cherry fork stablizer with a stainless steel bolt that goes through the fork and handle. It also has a cherry butt cap with a magnet. The lanyard stay is a white plastic tube, paracord lanyarrd with a bone bead that slides to tighten around my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3175.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3176.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3177.JPG
> 
> This handle is a resin pore with a stabilized mostly eatin decayed rotting branch (lots of bug holes) It has 12 carrot gold leaf gilding in the resin and on the handle head. It has a stainless steal bolt that runs through the fork and handle. The braided paracord lanyard is adjustable to tighten around my wrist. It has a bone, dowel rod and magnet bead. The top of the bead has mother of pearl cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3180.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3178.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3179.JPG
> 
> This Handle is a leg bone from an unknown animal. I whitened it, filled the hollow center with JB weld and a thick wooden dowel rod. There is a stainless steal bolt that goes through the fork into the handle. It has an aluminium spacer and a cherry top cap. Thick gray leather was added for padding and to supply some grip.The paracord lanyard is adjustable to be able to tightened around my wrist and is sporting a matching cherry octagon bead with a strong magnet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3181.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3182.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3183.JPG
> 
> The modified fork has quick set band changing system, an adjustable hand made sight, padded and wrapped finger and thumb support. the fork gap is about 4.5 inches wide. the quick change band set are held on by flat head machine screws. The same machine screws are what hold the interchangeable handles to the fork. So you only need one tool. The case also holds a single lock back bladed knife that I stripped the paint off and buffed it to the same finish as the forks so they match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF3184.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! Blown Away!!! that is Amazing!!!
> 
> Thanks for the 6 encouraging words and most importantly the 9 Exclamation marks! :rofl: Wow!!!!!!!!! I worked 24 days on this CANable series. I think the Leg bone of the unknown animal handle is my favorite shooter right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Wow!! That is some setup right there! Great work buddy


----------



## BAT

mattwalt said:


> BAT - thats an awesome frame. Really wish more people would do more 3D printed stuff. Sure the technology could be really push hard.
> 
> I'm not going to allow it as an entry though - simply as frames should be completed during this month. I'd probably have to say with 3D printing - simply playing out another I'd consider the same design. Unless there was something exceptional to do with the print...


Thanks Matt, no problem, what can I say, rules are rules. I thought maybe an exception could be made about the date of fabrication, cause I remember one SSOTM where a human hand won a second or third place, despite being a slingshot making competition,


----------



## mattwalt

LOL. This topic has been covered no less than 3 times in this tread... Henry the Hermit even tried to enter a naked hand. The problem with hands - is they would not have been made this month ;-P Also to be fair - I don't mind that things like hands, or frameless rigs are entered (but they should be submitted banded up). Also its worth mentioning - this is a whole new SSOTM - that hand in question ultimately was one of the conflicts that had it end in the first place.

I am aware of your work, you make some wicked look stuff - I'm sure to see some posted here again soon.


----------



## NSFC

All great entry's and all good fun times. Ive enjoyed seeing the builds and making my own, and of course the friendly banter. Lots of laughs.

Ive never had any fun obeying rules, but for you guys its not that bad.

never settle for common.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Yea. Just to keep it real for all of you other competitors in this May SSOTM Competition I will 'LIKE' every single one of your efforts, even if I don't. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

NSFC... you are indeed a very creative man! I give you an *A* for creativity and enthusiasm. You are going to keep the rest of us on our toes!


----------



## BAT

mattwalt said:


> LOL. This topic has been covered no less than 3 times in this tread... Henry the Hermit even tried to enter a naked hand. The problem with hands - is they would not have been made this month ;-P Also to be fair - I don't mind that things like hands, or frameless rigs are entered (but they should be submitted banded up). Also its worth mentioning - this is a whole new SSOTM - that hand in question ultimately was one of the conflicts that had it end in the first place.
> 
> I am aware of your work, you make some wicked look stuff - I'm sure to see some posted here again soon.


Thanks again, and hope to see some Freestyle Dateless Human handless Challenge SSOTM. The thing with hands, in my opinion, is that they are not "build" as a hobby, they have no finish, like wood, plastic, aluminum, they have only one design (5 fingers), What creativity and skills is in a bare hand (Speaking of something build) banded or not banded? I hope to convey my point. Cheers!


----------



## Quercusuber

mattwalt said:


> LOL. This topic has been covered no less than 3 times in this tread... Henry the Hermit even tried to enter a naked hand. The problem with hands - is they would not have been made this month ;-P Also to be fair - I don't mind that things like hands, or frameless rigs are entered (but they should be submitted banded up). Also its worth mentioning - this is a whole new SSOTM - that hand in question ultimately was one of the conflicts that had it end in the first place.
> 
> I am aware of your work, you make some wicked look stuff - I'm sure to see some posted here again soon.


Hey Matt, is this hand sexy enough for you folks?? LOL!!!


----------



## mattwalt

Too old... And its unbanned - also think those nails would cause issues with bands...


----------



## BAT

Well, is going to be hard to get a hand made in this month, maybe a hand "born" in this month, but I think about two issues, is going to be very small, like a PFS, and is going to be very soft to be properly banded.


----------



## mattwalt

LOL - let me find the comment regarding posting body parts...

And quote from the 1st page -

As a builders competition entries should be made and not repurposed from what appendages nature provided you with directly and simply banded. At least not for this months entries.

Also i'm sure I mention somewhere that they should be safe to band and use - presumably...


----------



## Quercusuber

mattwalt said:


> LOL - let me find the comment regarding posting body parts...
> 
> And quote from the 1st page -
> 
> As a builders competition entries should be made and not repurposed from what appendages nature provided you with directly and simply banded. At least not for this months entries.


If you want some help, I think I remember who commented on that.

If I'm not mistaken, it was MJ that was making more comments on the matter.

Just can't remember if he was pro or against it. It was funny though


----------



## mattwalt

Think at the time Frameless shooting was the 'new' thing. So it kinda worked. And you could even argue it was interesting enough to have warranted a win.

The upshot and politics that occurred thereafter was a dark time for the forum as a whole. Think some things are best left in the past


----------



## Quercusuber

mattwalt said:


> Think at the time Frameless shooting was the 'new' thing. So it kinda worked. And you could even argue it was interesting enough to have warranted a win.
> 
> The upshot and politics that occurred thereafter was a dark time for the forum as a whole. Think some things are best left in the past


Indeed sir!

Better left unstirred ... 

Let us proceed with the SSOTM.


----------



## The island boy.

Not my best but I thought why not enter it. It’s a freehand design made of spalted maple


----------



## flipgun

Deserved a better picture.


----------



## The island boy.

flipgun said:


> Deserved a better picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> islandmade.jpeg


thanks man


----------



## Quercusuber

The island boy. said:


> Not my best but I thought why not enter it. It's a freehand design made of spalted maple


"Not my best" ...Heck, now I do really want to know what's your best!!

That's a FREAKIN' BEAUTY you got there!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

The design and quality of the wood are AWESOME!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## NSFC

It looks like a modern take of a slingshot. With the squared off ends and curved handle, asymmetrical design and minimal thumb support. Gotta have the thumb support! You get extra points for that. It kinda makes me hungry for moose tracks ice cream. Im on a diet so you get a negative mark for that. So your even scored. Love the work buddy. great job. :imslow:


----------



## MOJAVE MO

The island boy. said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deserved a better picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> islandmade.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man
Click to expand...

Good Grief. That is some sweet carving right there! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

Island Boy...

Now that is a beautiful piece of work. Did you use anything to enhance the grain if I might be so bold as to ask?


----------



## Tree Man

Thats the way to do it Brock!! Nice work my man!!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Beautiful spalted goodness right there Brock.

BTW, I've been watching you grow your makery skills since joining and appreciate a young un like you having an interest in something other than the usual stuff teenagers are into, so when I get Shanes slingmail done, I'm gonna throw something in for you as well young man....even gonna send little Jazzie something to call her own.

Really liking where you're headed with your craft. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

I just want to know how Matt is going to pick a winner without shooting himself in the foot haha we have a good show of frames in this contest.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

flipgun said:


> Deserved a better picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> islandmade.jpeg


*Now that is authentic, real deal art & design.*


----------



## Void

Wow, IslandBoy, I love the way the spalting flows through that frame


----------



## mattwalt

That's a stunning natty. Very nice work. Spalding is amazing


----------



## Island made

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Beautiful spalted goodness right there Brock.
> BTW, I've been watching you grow your makery skills since joining and appreciate a young un like you having an interest in something other than the usual stuff teenagers are into, so when I get Shanes slingmail done, I'm gonna throw something in for you as well young man....even gonna send little Jazzie something to call her own.
> Really liking where you're headed with your craft.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your too kind Darrell and believe it or not Your is "almost" done! I've been waiting over two months to get materials and dye in and I finally got them last week! So I should be too much longer


----------



## Ibojoe

Awesome frame Brock! Really nice work, beautiful Spaulding on that maple. Simple and gorgeous!!


----------



## Quercusuber

Port boy said:


> I just want to know how Matt is going to pick a winner without shooting himself in the foot haha we have a good show of frames in this contest.


Well, that's a new for me!

I haven't been here for a while daily, like I used to be. I thought the contenders went through a voting process.


----------



## Covert5

Islandboy, that is a gorgeous frame! Excellent work. I love the look of spalting!

Man, this SSOTM needs to have like a special collectors program with full colored pictures and descriptions of all the entries ! It would make a perfect coffee table book. I'd flip through the thing every day! I don't think I have ever seen these many gorgeous frames in one thread!


----------



## mattwalt

Quercusuber said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know how Matt is going to pick a winner without shooting himself in the foot haha we have a good show of frames in this contest.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's a new for me!
> 
> I haven't been here for a while daily, like I used to be. I thought the contenders went through a voting process.
Click to expand...

Nope - Its not like it used to be before - just too much politics. I choice a winner as fairly as possible... This month its going to be rough...


----------



## mattwalt

I have created a pinned 'gallery' - so thats essentially the idea


----------



## SJAaz

Quercusuber said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. This topic has been covered no less than 3 times in this tread... Henry the Hermit even tried to enter a naked hand. The problem with hands - is they would not have been made this month ;-P Also to be fair - I don't mind that things like hands, or frameless rigs are entered (but they should be submitted banded up). Also its worth mentioning - this is a whole new SSOTM - that hand in question ultimately was one of the conflicts that had it end in the first place.
> 
> I am aware of your work, you make some wicked look stuff - I'm sure to see some posted here again soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Matt, is this hand sexy enough for you folks?? LOL!!!
Click to expand...

There is that one little flaw in the palm.


----------



## Covert5

mattwalt said:


> I have created a pinned 'gallery' - so thats essentially the idea


Cool where do I view it? Did you make it already?


----------



## mattwalt

I did - do need to post last month's winner there still...

Homemade slingshots - 2nd from the top I think...

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/122872-ssotm-winners-gallery/


----------



## Alfred E.M.

mattwalt said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know how Matt is going to pick a winner without shooting himself in the foot haha we have a good show of frames in this contest.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's a new for me!
> 
> I haven't been here for a while daily, like I used to be. I thought the contenders went through a voting process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope - Its not like it used to be before - just too much politics. I choice a winner as fairly as possible... This month its going to be rough...
Click to expand...

*Please stop with the Orwellian speak. There's nothing more democratic and fair than voting, and nothing more political and less fair than one self-appointed judge with questionable judgement, 'choicing' all by himself. You act like an entrenched politician hellbent to hang on to power and attention. *


----------



## mattwalt

*There's nothing more democratic and fair than voting - Think that has become a thing of the past. We can thank current politicians for the farce that once was democracy, but begs the question if democracy has ever truly existed... but thats a whole different discussion.*

But to reiterate again - I'm not on any sort of power trip. If I believed voting could be done in a genuine and fair way - I'd definitely go that route. It was a massive shortcoming towards the end of the original SSOTM and was definitely a frustration on the previous one. But then again to be fair - I never suggested this SSOTM would be run with a democratic voting system. I'd be more than happy to have a panel of judges (if anyone is keen for that - I'd welcome them). Alfred - you seem just about the right sort of person for a position on the panel.

The only reason I am spending the time to run these is to create a gallery of fantastic work - its one one the things that drew me towards the forum - seeing Metro Grade's work, Nathan Masters... There are such a large group of great builders on the forum - this seems a good solid way to showcase their work.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

The other day, I found several natural beechwood forks in the woods from felled trees that had dried there over a longer period. We have had a fairly dry winter and spring, which makes this kind of find particularly interesting for naturals. Fresh beechwood from branches is an off-white colour, whereas dried beechwood is of a darker beige colour (see photo): the other key indicator of course the weight.

This is what led me to making my very first natural slingshot from a fork base with a sufficient width for pinch-grip grooves, and finger positions on the lower grip section. Safety first: before starting to work on the fork, I made sure that the wood would not crack under tension by placing it inside a vice and pushing hard against the fork limbs several times. Initial sawing had revealed the typical fine grain structure of this hard wood, which gave me confidence - based on previous homemade slingshots, where I had used commercial beechwood, so I knew what to look for.

So here is my hand-finished entry, maybe a shade bland in appearance after two coats of transparent water-based wood sealant. I am not so familiar with varnishes and oils, but may yet give that a try sometime too: learning is fun! B)


----------



## mattwalt

Thats a nice fork!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Yup. Looks like a comfy shooter!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M.

mattwalt said:


> *There's nothing more democratic and fair than voting - Think that has become a thing of the past. We can thank current politicians for the farce that once was democracy, but begs the question if democracy has ever truly existed... but thats a whole different discussion.*
> 
> But to reiterate again - I'm not on any sort of power trip. If I believed voting could be done in a genuine and fair way - I'd definitely go that route. It was a massive shortcoming towards the end of the original SSOTM and was definitely a frustration on the previous one. But then again to be fair - I never suggested this SSOTM would be run with a democratic voting system. I'd be more than happy to have a panel of judges (if anyone is keen for that - I'd welcome them). Alfred - you seem just about the right sort of person for a position on the panel.
> 
> The only reason I am spending the time to run these is to create a gallery of fantastic work - its one one the things that drew me towards the forum - seeing Metro Grade's work, Nathan Masters... There are such a large group of great builders on the forum - this seems a good solid way to showcase their work.


*A discussion about how democracy has devolved is beyond the fracture. To stay on point - one member, one vote, the majority determines the outcome is democracy in a pure form - it's worked in the past and still works now. What exactly is not 'genuine or fair' about that? A 3 judge panel is one third as bad as a single decider, and still not democratic. *

*It doesn't have to be rocket surgery. In a given month, the first 27 days would be for posting entries, then a 3 day window for member voting. Votes are tallied and 3 place winners are apparent and clear as beer. Tie votes remain so and the place is shared.*


----------



## mattwalt

Alfred - if I wanted this to be a member related vote I would have made it have one. The voting process IMO was one of the critical flaws in the previous SSOTM's and lead to their demise.

I agonised for a long time as to the best way to approach SSOTM (if I was to pick it up again) - The format as it stands now seems to be working well. Much better than the last SSOTM - which by this stage I could see the cards on the table. I be more than happy to hand the torch over - or share the burden. if anyone is interested just PM me. As you are aware no-one was keen to take it on thanks to the issues of the original one - and I was more than aware of the ramifications of taking it on. And criticism such as you are raising.

As mentioned - the details surrounding the approach were carefully considered. They are in fact formalised for the longevity of SSOTM. Member-votes while I run it - simply aint going to happen. If anyone is severely nose-out-of-joint about any decisions made - they are welcome to contact me and I can explain my approach to why any given piece was chosen above any other.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

mattwalt said:


> Alfred - if I wanted this to be a member related vote I would have made it have one. The voting process IMO was one of the critical flaws in the previous SSOTM's and lead to their demise.
> 
> I agonised for a long time as to the best way to approach SSOTM (if I was to pick it up again) - The format as it stands now seems to be working well. Much better than the last SSOTM - which by this stage I could see the cards on the table. I be more than happy to hand the torch over - or share the burden. if anyone is interested just PM me. As you are aware no-one was keen to take it on thanks to the issues of the original one - and I was more than aware of the ramifications of taking it on. And criticism such as you are raising.
> 
> As mentioned - the details surrounding the approach were carefully considered. They are in fact formalised for the longevity of SSOTM. Member-votes while I run it - simply aint going to happen. If anyone is severely nose-out-of-joint about any decisions made - they are welcome to contact me and I can explain my approach to why any given piece was chosen above any other.


'The voting process IMO was one of the critical flaws in the previous SSOTM's and lead to their demise.'

*You keep saying that but haven't proven it - I don't think that's true at all. You come off as an autocratic dictator. and yeah, that goes against my grain.*

*Here's a standing offer: Give me the tools (vote mechanisms, place awards and such) and starting September First, 2020, I'll manage this contest.*


----------



## mattwalt

I'm not an autocratic dictator - As mentioned I looked carefully at the original SSOTM as well as the one I ran last year for a few months. It became evident very quickly that there were some major issues - and it was quite obvious to me what those were.

Cool - You can definitely give SSOTM reins a tug from September.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

mattwalt said:


> I'm not an autocratic dictator - As mentioned I looked carefully at the original SSOTM as well as the one I ran last year for a few months. It became evident very quickly that there were some major issues - and it was quite obvious to me what those were.
> 
> Cool - You can definitely give SSOTM reins a tug from September.


*Thank you - I'm looking forward to it.*


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

I have to agree with Alfred. This SSOTM format sucks buttermilk. A person builds a slingshot, basically nominates his own slingshot, and Matt pick the one he likes. You say you are building a gallery of slingshots, we already have a gallery in the home made section.

There was nothing wrong with the old format, just some people got their shorts in a wad and would not let the hand thing go.

I do like the idea of a monthly theme though. Naturals one month, board cuts the next month, and so on.


----------



## The island boy.

SJAaz said:


> Island Boy...
> Now that is a beautiful piece of work. Did you use anything to enhance the grain if I might be so bold as to ask?


 Linseed oil


----------



## mattwalt

Firstly I don't choose the one I like. I scrutinise them all then choose the one I feel answers the brief in the most elegant manner - and is aesthetically pleasing, has the best Finish, materials used, how sensitively those materials have been approached bla bla... Its presumable, that I may not actually personally like the winning choice - however it may just fit all the criteria the best.

As to tribal voting - having been on the opposite perspective of this. Its unfortunate but as mentioned I won't be having any while running SSOTM.

Also again I'll reiterate - if anyone feels like their work was overlooked incorrectly in the decision making process - they are well come to talk to me about it.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

So I am getting the feeling that the Participation Trophies are off the table now? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Well guess it would be the most fair?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

So Riddle me this MattMan. In the big picture considering the debate that has obliterated the overall focus on my entry into the May SSOTM Competition, how does this competition differ from the Winnie Altoid's Shooter Competition that is running right now? I've got an entry over there as well and I don't want to be rude but I have a trust issue with Dentists. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Funny you should mention a trust issue with dentists - I also have one - along with hairdressers...

Actually Winnies one works on much the same principal. Except his doesn't come with baggage. Shrug... Maybe I should not have called this SSOTM - totally remove any preconceptions.

I was running through all the entries here earlier today - Still really liking the first frame you entered.


----------



## Ordo

IMO, this funny and entertaining thread is not a democracy of any sort and shouldn't be. It's just a game and I, as many, graciously accept Mattwalt to be the judge.

I'm getting sick of democracies everywere and for the most inconsequential situations, like this one.

Alas! if this SSOTM ever becomes a democracy, I quit in advance.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> Funny you should mention a trust issue with dentists - I also have one - along with hairdressers...
> 
> Actually Winnies one works on much the same principal. Except his doesn't come with baggage. Shrug... Maybe I should not have called this SSOTM - totally remove any preconceptions.
> 
> I was running through all the entries here earlier today - Still really liking the first frame you entered.


Speaking of that frame I am told that Eldon77 is alive and kicking. Samurai Samoht is in touch with him on Facebook. He is going to get that frame as a Slingback for a previous good deed. This is Eldon's planting season so that was why he was AWOL. He also mentioned to Samurai that his Forum log-in is jammed up. Could be pilot error too.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ordo said:


> IMO, this funny and entertaining thread is not a democracy of any sort and shouldn't be. It's just a game and I, as many, graciously accept Mattwalt to be the judge.
> I'm getting sick of democracies everywere and for the most inconsequential situations, like this one.
> Alas! if this SSOTM ever becomes a democracy, I quit in advance.


Yo Ordo. I've been meaning to get educated. Where is the heck is Tangoland?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC

Just so mo dosent feel bad, and I think hes cool, ill be willing to share my first place with him. As long as my name goes before his, and he dosent take up too much room in the winners circle. :naughty:


----------



## MOJAVE MO

NSFC said:


> Just so mo dosent feel bad, and I think hes cool, ill be willing to share my first place with him. As long as my name goes before his, and he dosent take up too much room in the winners circle. :naughty:


You know what? As this is a brotherhood I will actually concede my Ultimate Champion Award to you simply because of the effort and detail you put into your entry! That is the kind of King I want to be when I grow up.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC

Ohhh, ultimate champion award! Dose it come with my own parking space or paper crown, championship mood ring? When you do grow up and become king are you going to get a dragon and if so can i ride it?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

NSFC said:


> Ohhh, ultimate champion award! Dose it come with my own parking space or paper crown, championship mood ring? When you do grow up and become king are you going to get a dragon and if so can i ride it?


Sure. As long as you pay your taxes!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

mattwalt said:


> Firstly I don't choose the one I like. I scrutinise them all then choose the one I feel answers the brief in the most elegant manner - and is aesthetically pleasing, has the best Finish, materials used, how sensitively those materials have been approached bla bla... Its presumable, that I may not actually personally like the winning choice - however it may just fit all the criteria the best.
> 
> As to tribal voting - having been on the opposite perspective of this. Its unfortunate but as mentioned I won't be having any while running SSOTM.
> 
> Also again I'll reiterate - if anyone feels like their work was overlooked incorrectly in the decision making process - they are well come to talk to me about it.


Can't we do both? It seems like Alfred is keen to moderate the ssotm under the old format, which is fine with me and a lot of others I'm sure. Id hope to someday be nominated. We could call that thread " The slingshot of the month". Then we could simply change this to "Matt's Monthly challenge" or whatever sounds good. If anyone has a problem playing under the rules of the game and guidelines set by Matt , they can simply stay out of the challenge. We've all been having fun with this, and I know the friendly jabbing and banter between builders has put a smile on more than a few faces. Winnie is running the altoids contest, Matt is handling this one nicely, Alfred will endeavor to revive the Ssotm to its former glory, etc. Keeping in mind that this whole wonderful group of people are all here for the love of a 'y' shaped stick, I believe theres plenty of room for everyone to participate and the more excitement we generate, the healthier our little group will be. Ill step down from my soap box now.


----------



## flipgun

This quibble puts me in mind of a post where someone asked about how to run a give-away.

I advised that he should state his intent, set his terms, set his deadline and not let second guessers start running away. If they don't like the rules? they don't have to play in your yard and are welcome to start one of their own. I feel that this advice applies here.

I would also like to remind those that forgot or never knew, it is just this sort of parsing that was a main contributing factor in the demise of the original concept.

mattwalts yard, ball and bat. Should you start a game of your own, I will be happy to participate by YOUR rules.

Happy Shootin'!


----------



## NSFC

flipgun said:


> This quibble puts me in mind of a post where someone asked about how to run a give-away.
> 
> I advised that he should state his intent, set his terms, set his deadline and not let second guessers start running away. If they don't like the rules? they don't have to play in your yard and are welcome to start one of their own. I feel that this advice applies here.
> 
> I would also like to remind those that forgot or never knew, it is just this sort of parsing that was a main contributing factor in the demise of the original concept.
> 
> mattwalts yard, ball and bat. Should you start a game of your own, I will be happy to participate by YOUR rules.
> 
> Happy Shootin'!


Well said, very poetic, I like your metaphors, you painted a good picture to go with it all. So ill give you an A plus with a gold star. I hope your mom has room on the refrigerator for another masterpiece. Good post and nicely said.

I just wana have fun.


----------



## mattwalt

To be honest after Ward unleashed his opinion - which is a valid one. I had to backtrack my opinion and validate my reasoning. Obviously there is a fair amount of history involved with SSOTM - it has been going on and off for years. Also some now well known members managed to use it to launch or bolster their businesses. Former participants include Nathan Masters (Simple Shot), Bill Hays (Pocket Predator), John Webb (Game keeper John) and and... And the work which has been presented has often been outstanding.

As I have mentioned - and Flipgun alludes to is maybe the history and perceptions surrounding SSOTM are too ingrained. And it should be run as a totally new concept - with a new name.

As to why I omitted voting. Firstly we have a fairly limited amount of active members. So small changes in those members opinion have a massive impact on the results of the voting. With having 20 votes - having 2 members back you is a 10% advantage.

1) Biased Voting - mates: this is quite normal and to be expected. However impacts results heavly.

2) Biased Voting - bribes and threats: Ironically this used to happen far more than is logical.

3) Xenoframia: Some people have a bias as to materials used. A natty is simply 'natures' work' - or ply is non-worthy etc. The in-fighting over these concepts has been furious.

4) Conflict: With voting and unexpected results lead to some of the worst forum infighting - and has spurred multiple members to leave.

5) Perspectives: People may vote for what they understand - but may sideline new technology - or be enthralled by materials used.

My feeling was to simply do away with the voting aspect entirely - just to simply remove all the issues and politics involved. I did consider a hidden voters poll to help swing opinion or weigh outcomes - but with a need to potentially veto that its counter-productive.

Its a case where Democracy is in fact not as fair as it would seem. By taking away the 'freedom' to vote I think creates a far more even playing field (in this case). The downside is I firstly come across like a Dictator (Joys of being a mod and now taking on a in-charge role). Also making decisions needs to be handled very sensitively and be considered very carefully. Any conflict with the final choice is all on me.

I would be fine to critique each of the entries - but there is the risk of it coming across as a roast, especially to entries towards the bottom of the pile. Though if asked - I'll be open with feedback. I don't have any bias towards materials used. Just on the final outcome.

Hope that helps shed some light on that point


----------



## Tree Man

It seems to me that we are comparing apples to oranges. The old format was based on nominations, and then everyone lobbied for the one they liked the best. Votes were tallied and then an award was given. No build alongs, no banter back and forth, no jabbing at each all in the name of fun. No pushing each other to do better. It was a beauty pageant and a popularity contest. Sometimes I think it came down to who took the best PICTURE of their frame. This monthly event that Matt is overseeing has its own identity and should be treated as such. We all loved the old SSOTM warts and all, so let's bring it back, but let's leave this one alone shall we?


----------



## mattwalt

You know - as a simple 'test' simply look at some of the legendary builders We have on the forum - and see who of them has a SOTM placing badge. Flipgun / Treeman / Ibojoe (until last month) / Tony the Slinger / BigDH2000 - Ask yourself why these guys don't possibly have multiple SOTM badges attributed to them... How does Dan Hood not have any SOTM badges?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> You know - as a simple 'test' simply look at some of the legendary builders We have on the forum - and see who of them has a SOTM placing badge. Flipgun / Treeman / Ibojoe (until last month) / Tony the Slinger / BigDH2000 - Ask yourself why these guys don't possibly have multiple SOTM badges attributed to them... How does Dan Hood not have any SOTM badges?


I've asked myself that question. Then after getting to know the works and some of the personalities here I know how I want to emulate my own 'success'. Some makers just flat-out make the most amazing works of functional art, and then give it away. Those are the applause makers who seem to live to just make another. I was surprised to see the Big Names of those who started their business plan here on THIS Forum. More surprised that they had to move along from this drivel. I myself got chewed to pieces on a couple of forum platforms about 12 years ago with a 'Hobby Company' that found wings. It seems as soon as your bird leaves the runway there are plenty of people in the bushes trying to shoot you down. I know that I didn't have the skin for it. Thankfully I didn't invent the Slingshot or I'd have to levy a lawsuit against every single one of you rip-off artists. Props to you Powerhouse Makers and Artists that keep your hobby alive via donations and your outstanding skill levels and your strength and ability to reach out to the little people with your own tips and tricks. Without this entire mix of shooters and makers I myself would be wandering around with a 1976 Pocket Rocket and no clue that there was another person on this planet over the age of 7 that liked to shoot a slingshot.
Like all of my long-winded posts I have to read backwards to see if I have actually made a point. It seems I have succeeded again in just killing some time while my dog is begging for a w-a-l-k. This mutt can read and hear my haptic feedback!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

If I was a builder and was fortunate enough to win SSOTM it would mean much more to me to know I was nominated and chosen by my peers. Being chosen by one person who picks the winner based on his criteria just cheapens the honor of being chosen SSOTM.


----------



## mattwalt

And if that frame was effectively chosen by a single builder along with his cronies to win, under the guise of a forum nomination and vote?

Sorry - I know where you're coming from. I feel the same way - when I took over the in-between one I was like (probably naive) this is going to be so awesome - people will finally get a fair vote, but in reality that lasted all of one month...

Anyhow - lets put this aspect to bed for the meanwhile. Alfred is looking to a practical solution hopefully for the member vote, and hes graciously asked to try it out from September. Hopefully under his guidance voting will be possible and successful.


----------



## NSFC

Hey pebble shooter, that looks like it could take down a giant. Nice description of your process. Nice and comfortable, capable, and durable, just like I like them.

Learning is fun, ha ha. Were you one of those kids in school who reminded the teacher to give out homework? :banghead:


----------



## SJAaz

This thread was fun, all the teasing and poking and trash talk. And all the beautiful slings and artistic creation. And to top it all, the love shown by participants for each other.

Now is isn't.

If you look at the bottom of the front page, you will be reminded that there are hundreds of folks watching us squabble like a bunch of kids.

If you don't like the game as played, put a smile on your face, pull up your pants and go on home.


----------



## flipgun

...Now back to our regularly scheduled program.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

NSFC, actually I hated homework :cursin: , and just wanted to get outside to do the things I really enjoyed at the time (like shooting at tin cans and sometimes at crows with airguns).

Like many others, I initially stumbled over slingshot tutorial videos (you know, an interesting guy called Joerg...) in YouTube some 10 years ago, and eventually started making my own slingshots after reading up about the physical properties of the different kinds of wood and metals.

I am totally new to naturals, but am fairly familiar with the kinds of woods suitable for such projects. Up to now, I have only used water-based wood sealants, and will have to learn about the various ways of finishing wood surfaces to get the best results in terms of appearance. Unlike back in the school days, that is "homework" I really enjoy doing... B).


----------



## Void

Pebble Shooter, that is a very nice looking fork.to be honest, I don't think I have ever made a natural and yours is really making me want one.

On a side note, I think the satin finish really looks good on it and wouldn't change it, personally. But if you want shiny and still want it non toxic and natural, may I suggest shellac. What is more fun to say than shellac?
Maybe "pickle". Pickle is also a really fun word. But anyway


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Heyo. Y'all might have heard me shouting out to Eldon77 who seemed to have gone AWOL. I wanted to let you know that he has been found by Samurai Samoht out on his tractor planting his fields. Anyway the big deal is that I made my SSOTM entry for him as a Slingback for when he sent me one of his favorite frames, the LMS, to give it a go! He'll never see this message because he cannot remember his Forum login information. So after the SSOTM Awards Ceremony and Buffett I'm gonna drop it in the mail thanks to Samurai's detective work. The moral of this story is if somebody sends you something cool, keep their address!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Not sure if any of u guys remember my frame it was so many pages ago I figured I bring it back up just like Mo mister. She looks good eh ????


----------



## mattwalt

LOL - PortBoy - Trus me I have not forgotten. Reposting ain't going to win any extra brownie points


----------



## flipgun

:hmm: I know I haven't posted mine yet, but don't get anxious. We all love you and to make you feel better we will print it out and put it on the refrigerator where *Everybody *can see it! :bouncy:


----------



## 31610

Flip I am biting at the bit man ???? Monday is a big day 3 more sleeps bro


----------



## mattwalt

Flipgun... crikey - an entry still coming from you...

PB - I may ask you do a massive collect favour of all the entries towards the end - as you did the last 2. Your epee frame is is still a strong contender  Also if you entering the Altoids frame - think upload a few more of the pics (I know they're available there as well).


----------



## 31610

Ok I get the photos together . I not going to enter the Thumper I just showing it off . I think Joe should enter his flip shot eh


----------



## flipgun

mattwalt said:


> Flipgun... crikey - an entry still coming from you...
> 
> PB - I may ask you do a massive collect favour of all the entries towards the end - as you did the last 2. Your epee frame is is still a strong contender  Also if you entering the Altoids frame - think upload a few more of the pics (I know they're available there as well).


Nah! I was just trying to stoke his anxiety. :devil:


----------



## mattwalt

Yeah - Joe's Flip shot is amazing piece of work - had to be some fun building that one.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> LOL - PortBoy - Trus me I have not forgotten. Reposting ain't going to win any extra brownie points


Dang. I guess you could tell I was pulling at the heart strings then?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Ok guys here’s what I think we have going on so far . Let me know if I fudged it up


----------



## Void

mattwalt said:


> LOL - PortBoy - Trus me I have not forgotten. Reposting ain't going to win any extra brownie points


 Maybe not with you, Matt... but I enjoyed it.


----------



## mattwalt

Thanks PB!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Ok guys here's what I think we have going on so far . Let me know if I fudged it up


PB--You got more coming yes?? I don't see the Treeman Desert Snake in Yellow Cedar Post #149. Seems like there should be 20 more with all that rabble on the thread?!


----------



## Quercusuber

Port boy said:


> Ok guys here's what I think we have going on so far . Let me know if I fudged it up


Nice family photo!!


----------



## Covert5

MOJAVE MO said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok guys here's what I think we have going on so far . Let me know if I fudged it up
> 
> 
> 
> PB--You got more coming yes?? I don't see the Treeman Desert Snake in Yellow Cedar Post #149. Seems like there should be 20 more with all that rabble on the thread?!
Click to expand...

Oh yeah! Where's treeman's snake series!


----------



## 31610

Opps how did I miss that one sorry Treeman


----------



## Ibojoe

There is another also. Spanish oak. Real dark. Page 5


----------



## 31610

Gee I am really messing up lol . The thread has a lot of content guys . Boy o boy Chris has really carved up a storm this month does the guy sleep or eat ?


----------



## Tree Man

If we were doing nominations, I'd nominate joes altoids flip. That thing is cool


----------



## NSFC

I entered four handles a custom case matching knife, modified fork, all with lanyards and magnetic beads, and secret compartments. I still found time to pop a few tic tacks and at least 2 naps.

See, I dont need to repost pictures of my entry. If you make a big enough impact with one hit that people cant help to trip over your crater. Boom!

never settle for common


----------



## 31610

U do now how to roll NSFC I got ya bud


----------



## NSFC

Port boy said:


> U do now how to roll NSFC I got ya bud


Roll like a worry stone. Port boy that means a lot like a spoon thrown to a drowning man in a pool of pudding.

Next month I might not even enter in the ssotm game. Im just going to talk trash! Whats a few friendly words between sling shooters.

Words are cheap, and this way I can save all my god given good materials for more important builds like the daily shooting page.

Practice peace, patients, and never settling for common


----------



## Ibojoe

I’m sorry I’m coming in so late. Finally found what I’ve been looking for. Give me a couple more hours.


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> I'm sorry I'm coming in so late. Finally found what I've been looking for. Give me a couple more hours.


Everyone grab an extra pair of socks! Cause there about to be blown off!!


----------



## StringSlap

Great entries!


----------



## 31610

Right on Joe get it going on man bin missing u In this one


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I ain't worried. Tomorrow is the 31st and Island Made will toss In a gumdrop at 11:58pm Canadian Standard Time. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Sorry guys for the late post. It’s been a rough month for me. I’ve been looking for a completely figured piece of walnut for a long time and finally found it. I built a curvy pocket Parasite designed by J-5. It was deep inside this giant fork a friend brought me as a joke. Actually this is one of the smaller ones. Still had to cut it down to fit my vice. From my experience what I found doesn’t come along very often. The first picture I took in the dark with the flash and it gave it an x-Ray affect. It also completely changes color in the sun. Thanks for waiting on me.


----------



## Void

Wow, Joe. That is beautiful. I wish my friends played jokes like that. Well done


----------



## 31610

Wow Joe that was worth the wait bud ! Super nice nothing beats a fork worked over by u


----------



## mattwalt

Joe that wood is stunning. Almost looks like stone.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Aiy Carumba! I don't really know what that actually means. I saw it pop-up in a Batman cartoon when I was a kid.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quercusuber

MOJAVE MO said:


> Aiy Carumba! I don't really know what that actually means. I saw it pop-up in a Batman cartoon when I was a kid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


That is Portuguese/Spanish 

The actual expression is "Ay Caramba!" in Spanish or "Ai Caramba" in Portuguese. It is a means of showing surprise or amazement. Very much like the interjection "Wow!!"


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Quercusuber said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aiy Carumba! I don't really know what that actually means. I saw it pop-up in a Batman cartoon when I was a kid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is Portuguese/Spanish
> The actual expression is "Ay Caramba!" in Spanish or "Ai Caramba" in Portuguese. It is a means of showing surprise or amazement. Very much like the interjection "Wow!!"
Click to expand...

Your my man Q. If I lived in Portugal we'd hang out. MattW too probably if he brings the refreshments.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Darn.. why do I need to bring Ng the refreshments...

Though the coffee here is the best I,be had anywhere...


----------



## Quercusuber

mattwalt said:


> Darn.. why do I need to bring Ng the refreshments...
> 
> Though the coffee here is the best I,be had anywhere...


'Cos you're the mod, that's why!!!


----------



## Quercusuber

MOJAVE MO said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aiy Carumba! I don't really know what that actually means. I saw it pop-up in a Batman cartoon when I was a kid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is Portuguese/Spanish
> The actual expression is "Ay Caramba!" in Spanish or "Ai Caramba" in Portuguese. It is a means of showing surprise or amazement. Very much like the interjection "Wow!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your my man Q. If I lived in Portugal we'd hang out. MattW too probably if he brings the refreshments.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Certainly, my friend!!!

A couple of pop soda cans and some assorted slingshots on the satchel!!

That would be AMAZING!!!


----------



## 31610

mattwalt said:


> Darn.. why do I need to bring Ng the refreshments...
> Though the coffee here is the best I,be had anywhere...


man your idea of refreshments differ from mine especially after 7:00 pm haha


----------



## mattwalt

Super Bock. A few cases.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Quercusuber said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aiy Carumba! I don't really know what that actually means. I saw it pop-up in a Batman cartoon when I was a kid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is Portuguese/Spanish
> The actual expression is "Ay Caramba!" in Spanish or "Ai Caramba" in Portuguese. It is a means of showing surprise or amazement. Very much like the interjection "Wow!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your my man Q. If I lived in Portugal we'd hang out. MattW too probably if he brings the refreshments.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly, my friend!!!
> A couple of pop soda cans and some assorted slingshots on the satchel!!
> That would be AMAZING!!!
Click to expand...

You guys ever had Peyote Tea? Maybe it is a desert thing...??

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

MOJAVE MO said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aiy Carumba! I don't really know what that actually means. I saw it pop-up in a Batman cartoon when I was a kid.
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is Portuguese/Spanish
> The actual expression is "Ay Caramba!" in Spanish or "Ai Caramba" in Portuguese. It is a means of showing surprise or amazement. Very much like the interjection "Wow!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your my man Q. If I lived in Portugal we'd hang out. MattW too probably if he brings the refreshments.
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly, my friend!!!
> A couple of pop soda cans and some assorted slingshots on the satchel!!
> That would be AMAZING!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys ever had Peyote Tea? Maybe it is a desert thing...??
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

i stick with Matt's idea I don't want be building a nest in a tree Mo haha . I seen young guns


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aiy Carumba! I don't really know what that actually means. I saw it pop-up in a Batman cartoon when I was a kid.
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is Portuguese/Spanish
> The actual expression is "Ay Caramba!" in Spanish or "Ai Caramba" in Portuguese. It is a means of showing surprise or amazement. Very much like the interjection "Wow!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your my man Q. If I lived in Portugal we'd hang out. MattW too probably if he brings the refreshments.
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly, my friend!!!
> A couple of pop soda cans and some assorted slingshots on the satchel!!
> That would be AMAZING!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys ever had Peyote Tea? Maybe it is a desert thing...??
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i stick with Matt's idea I don't want be building a nest in a tree Mo haha . I seen young guns
Click to expand...

I'll keep an eye on ya PB!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

Ehh............OK then.........wow. did I say wow?! I meant to say WOW!


----------



## flipgun

:yeahthat: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## NSFC

Worth the wait. Patience is a virtue. Is that all you could get out of that joke log?There was so much materiel.


----------



## NSFC

Island made said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I'm coming in so late. Finally found what I've been looking for. Give me a couple more hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone grab an extra pair of socks! Cause there about to be blown off!!
Click to expand...

If mine are new tube socks with good elastic should I still take them off? Im sure there securely attached because I haven't cut my toenails. Extra pare of socks I dont get those until Christmas.


----------



## NSFC

I wanted to take some time from having fun and give my appreciation for the participants in this competition and the one unlucky guy that had to pick just one when there are so many winners.

Do judges get badges? They probably work just as hard as the contestants, they just dont have to clean up saw dust.


----------



## Catapults and Carving

I’m just a spectator and I can feel the tension here haha good luck you all!


----------



## Covert5

Ibojoe, that pocket parasite is insane in the membrane! Amazing work!


----------



## SJAaz

Geeze Joe! And in walnut too!


----------



## Void

Well, It is very clear what I am up against. My respect and admiration to you all. and smoke is rolling from my ears as I try to figure out how to step up my game for future contests.

But I have a couple Ideas


----------



## Ibojoe

Don't think of it as winners and losers my friend. This is a chance to show off your best work. It's just a friendly game of slingshot makery. 
Just build and post. A month is plenty of time to get it just right. I love seeing all the different personalities in this game. Can usually see a picture and know who built it. It's fun. Enjoy.


----------



## bingo

These are all beautiful what a collection you put up of the pics PB ???? you are the man ????


----------



## bingo

And good luck to who entered ????


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aiy Carumba! I don't really know what that actually means. I saw it pop-up in a Batman cartoon when I was a kid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is Portuguese/Spanish
> The actual expression is "Ay Caramba!" in Spanish or "Ai Caramba" in Portuguese. It is a means of showing surprise or amazement. Very much like the interjection "Wow!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your my man Q. If I lived in Portugal we'd hang out. MattW too probably if he brings the refreshments.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly, my friend!!!
> A couple of pop soda cans and some assorted slingshots on the satchel!!
> That would be AMAZING!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys ever had Peyote Tea? Maybe it is a desert thing...??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

when I lived in AZ.was a very *interesting* experience,especially out on the Navajo Res,at night.


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> Sorry guys for the late post. It's been a rough month for me. I've been looking for a completely figured piece of walnut for a long time and finally found it. I built a curvy pocket Parasite designed by J-5. It was deep inside this giant fork a friend brought me as a joke. Actually this is one of the smaller ones. Still had to cut it down to fit my vice. From my experience what I found doesn't come along very often. The first picture I took in the dark with the flash and it gave it an x-Ray affect. It also completely changes color in the sun. Thanks for waiting on me.


Amazing! beautiful work from Epic proportions,just Amazing!!


----------



## pirateking

All these are way too nice. Not sure I should bother. Still I did assemble it today; he fork's never used before; it's ends are newly trimmed to length and the rest is new. Only the sleeves are reused because I couldn't find some new yellow. Shoots 13mm marbles just fine. Oh, it's 1049 pm CST 05/31/20.


----------



## mattwalt

Still can't believe how many top-shelf entries came in this month... Think by having 2nd and 3rd this month makes loads of sense simply to be more fair and recognise the level of work...


----------



## mattwalt

1st Place - Treeman Cobra Snakehead

2nd Place - Ibojoe Curvy Pocket Parasite

3rd Place - Misling Simple Ergo

Really not an easy choice this month... Interesting how many natty's were entered and the level of quality they exude.


----------



## Catapults and Carving

Congrats guys! All beautiful work


----------



## 31610

Right on guys good show of frames and contest . Was a good month


----------



## Covert5

Congratulations to the top 3! And congratulations to all who entered! A super fun and learning experience! Thanks Matt for hosting!

You guys are a bunch of slingstructacons!

Happy sling'n with your new masterpieces my friends!


----------



## skarrd

Congrats one and all,and especially the top 3!!!!


----------



## Tree Man

Hooray! Thanks guys. Congrats everyone on a fantastic event this month! OK Matt, whats next?


----------



## hoggy

mattwalt said:


> 1st Place - Treeman Cobra Snakehead
> 
> 2nd Place - Ibojoe Curvy Pocket Parasite
> 
> 3rd Place - Misling Simple Ergo
> 
> Really not an easy choice this month... Interesting how many natty's were entered and the level of quality they exude.


congrats, well done and well earned.


----------



## mattwalt

treeman said:


> Hooray! Thanks guys. Congrats everyone on a fantastic event this month! OK Matt, whats next?


Already up


----------



## Ordo

Congrats everybody. It was fun.


----------



## flipgun

You made the right choices Matt! Congrats guys. :bowdown:


----------



## NSFC

Congratulations my friends. We all made some amazing creations. And If we really think about we helped each other with making us try harder pushing the sling shot envelope and inspiration/ support.

I enjoyed this competition and all the banter. Thank you Matt for judging.

Can someone post the three winning slingshots. I tried but im not really all that computer savey (yet)


----------



## mattwalt

I need to upload them to the pinned gallery - as well as last months... Also need to create the new badges and get those over to admin to upload...


----------



## SJAaz

Congrats you three! you certainly earned it.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Excellent Judgemanship MattW! I believe my Scorecard was right in line with your selection. I still can't get past PortBoy's Custom Lanyard Bead though. I think if he would have installed a magnet inside the bead he would have pulled a definitive tie for 3rd Place! Here is such an example for my future builds!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Good on you guys sweet comp plenty good entrys and entertainment ????????


----------



## Void

Congratulations, Guys.Great work...Now I've gotta see what the next challenge is


----------



## The island boy.

Congrats guys


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Congrats to top 3 placements, some real stunners entered, each and every one in their own way.

Great job everyone, to include the judges.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

The winners


----------



## MIsling

Wow! This was a great month! I am honored to have placed on the podium. Thanks for running this Matt!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

It was an honor guys. Appreciate it Matt


----------



## Tree Man

Thanks Matt for running this, and to everyone that participated this month. What a blast!


----------

